# Bt phobos update 1.1.4



## Spitfire Team

​


----------



## Puzzlefactory

In May by chance...?


----------



## Puzzlefactory

A star wars themed library released may 4th...


----------



## tmm

Awesome, Teasefire


----------



## muziksculp

MAY-Be

....{}....{}....{}....{}....{}....{}....
*......P..........H.........O.........B.........O........S.......*
....{}....{}....{}....{}....{}....{}....


----------



## mmjohan

Herrmann library finally?


----------



## SoNowWhat?

GAHAHAHAHHAHAAA! 
I love you Spitfire.


----------



## malachy

BT had tweeted about Phobos some time ago, said it was late Beta so a May release sounds about right...


----------



## Saxer

Another library on the edge of silence... long trailer... watching here one hour jaw dropping: much less noise than Tundra!


----------



## jononotbono

Excellent. I was thinking the internet had gone a little quiet recently.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

The Theresa May Sample Collection.


----------



## procreative

PaulBrimstone said:


> The Theresa May Sample Collection.



But which Theresa May, the Prime Minister or the other one that puts out "educational" videos?


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Si


procreative said:


> But which Theresa May, the Prime Minister or the other one that puts out "educational" videos?


Similar yelping sounds, I would imagine.


----------



## desert

The PR team must have stepped in this time and said "embrace the hate with a joke".


----------



## desert

@Musicam


----------



## dhlkid

Any discount promotion during your 10 years anniversary?


----------



## Musicam

desert said:


> @Musicam


I am here.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

PaulBrimstone said:


> The Theresa May Sample Collection.



At least Spitfire are the one company whose prices haven't sky rocketed because of Brexit (pound devaluation).


----------



## Musicam

I prefer the new Choir Library and Bernard Library.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Everyone is missing the clue. Clearly after a year Albion One is becoming Albion 1. Genius!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake

Spitfire, your marketing squad is quite brilliant. Pat them on the back some time.


----------



## Spitfire Team




----------



## pfmusic

Spitfire Team said:


>


Nice one!


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Oh maaaannnnnn.


----------



## muziksculp

Yeah ! .... FINALLY IT'S ........ *P H O B O S *

Now I'm even more excited **


----------



## Letis




----------



## synthpunk

2017 right ?

Looking forward to it


----------



## Spitfire Team

The GUI doesn't look like that any more!!!!!


----------



## mac

I haven't really followed the phobos journey. Can anyone explain what it is, in a nutshell?


----------



## Spitfire Team

I'm off to the pub, but its our first Plugin, designed with BT, it features TONS of totally fresh BT sounds, beats, atmospheres, all wrapped up in a revolutionary poly convolver synth..... IT IS THE NUTS... Think next gen beats from the nu school, next gen meta loops, next gen Hybrid media composing tool... last count over 700 presets too... But this thing will get you in rabbit holes you'll never return from... More news soon.


----------



## Spitfire Team

PS, we've bucket loads of video and audio content for release, we've been having lots of fun playing with our new train set.


----------



## muziksculp

Spitfire Team said:


> I'm off to the pub, but its our first Plugin, designed with BT, it features TONS of totally fresh BT sounds, beats, atmospheres, all wrapped up in a revolutionary poly convolver synth..... IT IS THE NUTS... Think next gen beats from the nu school, next gen meta loops, next gen Hybrid media composing tool... last count over 700 presets too... But this thing will get you in rabbit holes you'll never return from... More news soon.



Hi,

Congratulations to both Spitfire Audio & BT . 

I'm very happy to hear this, I'm sure it's a fantastic instrument, and for a change... It's Not Kontakt based ! 

I wish April 6th was today 

Cheer,
Muziksculp


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Spitfire Team said:


> The GUI doesn't look like that any more!!!!!



I know - 'cause I saw BT's excited tweets about it before he got slapped down by the men in tweed... 

Looking forward to hearing this one.


----------



## mac

Spitfire Team said:


> I'm off to the pub, but its our first Plugin, designed with BT, it features TONS of totally fresh BT sounds, beats, atmospheres, all wrapped up in a revolutionary poly convolver synth..... IT IS THE NUTS... Think next gen beats from the nu school, next gen meta loops, next gen Hybrid media composing tool... last count over 700 presets too... But this thing will get you in rabbit holes you'll never return from... More news soon.



You haven't half set yourselves a high benchmark to live up to!


----------



## Musicam

Next gen Hybrid media composing tool. Can you explain a little bit about this question? Its only for EDM? Thaks you!


----------



## synthpunk

And happy 10th anniversary btw CH.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

wilx said:


> I know - 'cause I saw BT's excited tweets about it before he got slapped down by the men in tweed...
> 
> Looking forward to hearing this one.


I'm imagining a scene like this. Only with more TWEED!!!


----------



## lp59burst

I'm trying to resolve the Latin in your Coat of Arms...

"Light in Darkness + Moon of Mars + Conclusion of an inference" <shrug>


----------



## Spitfire Team

Musicam said:


> Next gen Hybrid media composing tool. Can you explain a little bit about this question? Its only for EDM? Thaks you!



Hi there, this is very much geared towards BT's approach to music, BT is a conservatoire educated composer who wanted to be a film composer but first made a huge success for himself inventing progressive house. So yes, the sounds are predominantly electronic (albeit an extraordinary organic kind of sound) but are very much geared towards hyrbid style film composition. If you imagine Tony Scott was alive today and wanted HGW to score a Domino style film, we'd hope Phobos would provide Harry with the next generation of sounds for 2017 and beyond.

Best.

C.


----------



## michal

Based on the release date, I'm assuming you'll be introducing it at the Musikmesse. See you there!


----------



## Musicam

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, this is very much geared towards BT's approach to music, BT is a conservatoire educated composer who wanted to be a film composer but first made a huge success for himself inventing progressive house. So yes, the sounds are predominantly electronic (albeit an extraordinary organic kind of sound) but are very much geared towards hyrbid style film composition. If you imagine Tony Scott was alive today and wanted HGW to score a Domino style film, we'd hope Phobos would provide Harry with the next generation of sounds for 2017 and beyond.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Thank you Mr. Henson. I suppose then that I can use it for styles like Henry Jackman's style. For example the soundtrack of Big Hero 6 or Wreck it Ralph, even the soundrack of Marvel.  This question is correct?

Best and Congratulations for your effort and passion for the music. All the best! Loyal Customer.


----------



## JPComposer

Great, at last, looking forward to seeing this in action.


----------



## synthpunk

It would be way cool if you had Brian do a walkthrough video on how he is going to use the plugin is well.



Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, this is very much geared towards BT's approach to music, BT is a conservatoire educated composer who wanted to be a film composer but first made a huge success for himself inventing progressive house. So yes, the sounds are predominantly electronic (albeit an extraordinary organic kind of sound) but are very much geared towards hyrbid style film composition. If you imagine Tony Scott was alive today and wanted HGW to score a Domino style film, we'd hope Phobos would provide Harry with the next generation of sounds for 2017 and beyond.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.


----------



## Spitfire Team

We've got loads of content for you to check out before it goes 'live'.

Regrettably we're not at Musikmesse this year. We find it far to noisy to be a useful experience for people visiting our stand, and we all end up a bit deaf for a week afterwards, so we don't think its a worthwhile endeavour! 

However if you're in London we have a pop up to celebrate our 10th birthday, so you can come and try out our stuff and meet some of the team:



Best wishes.

CH


----------



## mc_deli

Sorry, I'm washing my hAir


----------



## Musicam

Special offers and new products this month?


----------



## ctsai89

spitfire doing hybrid/electronic libraries > heavocity trying to do a (organically recorded) string library. No argument.


----------



## Spitfire Team

I've got a very rude track coming your way.... good news is working on this:





Didn't get me a single crash in a 4 hour hardcore session. V1.0 is STABLE.

CH


----------



## nulautre

ctsai89 said:


> spitfire doing hybrid/electronic libraries > heavocity trying to do a (organically recorded) string library. No argument.


These are strange times we live in...


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Should be interesting. One of my all time favourite albums is "This Binary Universe" (which for some reason is impossible to get anywhere except torrent sites).


----------



## Spitfire Team

​


----------



## mmjohan

Wow :O


----------



## synthpunk

Reminds me in some ways of my old Kyma system. Very excited.


----------



## tav.one

Puzzlefactory said:


> Should be interesting. One of my all time favourite albums is "This Binary Universe" (which for some reason is impossible to get anywhere except torrent sites).



Thats my favourite album as well.

Link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/this-binary-universe/id1045539410


----------



## Vastman

ctsai89 said:


> spitfire doing hybrid/electronic libraries > heavocity trying to do a (organically recorded) string library. No argument.


As a user of both companies stellar products I'd beg to differ with you on this one... It's a draw... Both first in class and bringing their own unique perspectives


----------



## Puzzlefactory

itstav said:


> Thats my favourite album as well.
> 
> Link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/this-binary-universe/id1045539410




Ah seems to be available in the US but not the UK...


----------



## windshore

I can not fathom why SF doesn't use preset browsers. Watching the walkthrough makes this point well. Look how long you have to click and hold down the mouse to even SEE the presets and get to a particular one!!!! It's absurd.

It's nice that the sounds are great but why make it so cumbersome to get to them?

Take a lesson from Omnisphere. A preset browser with descriptive tags.


----------



## lpuser

Puzzlefactory said:


> Ah seems to be available in the US but not the UK...



Electronic Opus is a masterpiece!
https://itunes.apple.com/de/album/electronic-opus/id1047990619


----------



## synthpunk

And also reminds me a bit of my old Wavestation AD

Love seeing the randomize functions!

I'm not going to bitch about a preset system this is going to be a tool for extreme sound design not strolling thousands of presets like Omni. You should be able to easily set up custom finder folders/projects very easily.

My only slight and initial concern would be after listening to Paul's walkthrough the slightly delicate/airy nature of the sounds might get lost in a mix or with other sounds from various plugins.



synthpunk said:


> Reminds me in some ways of my old Kyma system. Very excited.


----------



## R. Soul

lpuser said:


> Electronic Opus is a masterpiece!
> https://itunes.apple.com/de/album/electronic-opus/id1047990619


Yep, all his best tunes + orchestra....well strings anyway.
It just suffers from being mastered too loud, which ruins the experience a bit.


----------



## synthpunk

I've always liked Brian's earlier trance albums IMA and ESCM best myself. They're right up there with Aphex Twin, Autechre, for me and still hold up today.



R. Soul said:


> Yep, all his best tunes + orchestra....well strings anyway.
> It just suffers from being mastered too loud, which ruins the experience a bit.


----------



## europa_io

Hey Spitfire. Nice walkthrough, Paul.

Will we be able to import our own sounds, or are we forced to use only the BT/Spitfire content?

Thanks.


----------



## Spitfire Team

It's BT's boy for now...


----------



## europa_io

Spitfire Team said:


> It's BT's boy for now...



Thanks Spitfire. I'm particularly liking the "for now..."


----------



## Spitfire Team

in all seriousness though, the amount of content BT has created i biblical and the interface adds a degree of chaos that makes for an almost infinite number of sounds. Everything in my demo is Phobos save the orchestral elements:



The bass tones under the strings at the top make for a sound I'm going to use forever....


----------



## Nuno

First time since Zebra that I find a synth plugin interesting...


----------



## sostenuto

Seems a powerhouse, but GUI looks a challenge ..... for me at least. Guess this is trade-off with flexibility


----------



## R. Soul

synthpunk said:


> I've always liked Brian's earlier trance albums IMA and ESCM best myself. They're right up there with Aphex Twin, Autechre, for me and still hold up today.


'ESCM' and 'Movement in still life are' my favorites, but I think the albums have just gotten gradually worse and I haven't bothered buying the last 4 albums. 
It's funny when I think about it, cause he was to me what John Williams is to a lot of people around here.


----------



## EvilDragon

Nuno said:


> First time since Zebra that I find a synth plugin interesting...



Hold on to Zebra if you value CPU efficiency though


----------



## John Busby

Spitfire Team said:


> The bass tones under the strings at the top make for a sound I'm going to use forever....


Christian - this is got to be the most bad ass track you've done to-date! i love this!!


----------



## j_kranz

OKAstronaut said:


> j_kranz, there's a FAQ link farther down the main Phobos page.
> 
> Looks like you need 10.9.
> 
> Can't wait for this!


Thanks... literally saw that a moment after posting haha (already deleted comment).


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Have you guys noticed the "investigation" on the product page? Interesting...


----------



## brett

EvilDragon said:


> Hold on to Zebra if you value CPU efficiency though



Care to elaborate ED? I've been replacing some of my more CPU hungry plugs with more efficient versions. Should have done it years ago. Are you suggesting Phobos is thirsty?


----------



## EvilDragon

BT himself said on Twitter it eats up a lot of CPU.


----------



## Rohann

Man Spitfire, you guys are hard to keep up with sometimes. Looks really interesting.


----------



## synthpunk

Before someone made him delete all those tweets 

I would think just like about anything as long as you have a fairly robust quad core you should be ok but will await confirmation from CH.



EvilDragon said:


> BT himself said on Twitter it eats up a lot of CPU.


----------



## mouse

Ian Dorsch said:


> Have you guys noticed the "investigation" on the product page? Interesting...



Eh?


----------



## Spitfire Team

synthpunk said:


> Before someone made him delete all those tweets
> 
> I would think just like about anything as long as you have a fairly robust quad core you should be ok but will await confirmation from CH.



Hi guys, well here is my rack for the "Mayhem" demo submitted.... No freezing and a lot going on simultaneously.... No complaints from my computer at all, not a single crash... and seeing as its like running how many Altiverbs? (multiply instances of phobos by 3).







Its a monster but I've had no probs. BT may have been referring to a beta which was non-optimised. A great thing about Phobos is it checks out your system and pre-optimises accordingly.

Best.

CH


----------



## Ian Dorsch

mouse said:


> Eh?


----------



## R. Soul

I spotted this on YouTube.


----------



## Musicam

Amazing Product! Not for me in this moment. I would like special offers on the 10th Anniversary ... Bernard Library and the choir


----------



## kurtvanzo

Puzzlefactory said:


> Should be interesting. One of my all time favourite albums is "This Binary Universe" (which for some reason is impossible to get anywhere except torrent sites).


 There is a CD of it on Amazon for $12, just search the title on Amazon (they don't let you post a link :/)


----------



## Whatisvalis

Great demo CH and Phobos looks like a great accomplishment.

So can you load your own IR and samples?


----------



## WhiteNoiz

What do you call an alligator in a vest? ... LOL:

Btw, what musical instrument can you find in the bathroom?


Spoiler



A toothpaste tuba. haHAa



Thanks for the laugh though.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Whatisvalis said:


> Great demo CH and Phobos looks like a great accomplishment.
> 
> So can you load your own IR and samples?



He already said no loading samples earlier in the thread ("for now"). I would assume IR's are the same. Truth is very few synths allow this besides Omni 2 (which also doesn't load IRs), falcon and Kontakt (which aren't synths but sampling engines)


----------



## Daniel James

Spitfire Team said:


> I've got a very rude track coming your way.... good news is working on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get me a single crash in a 4 hour hardcore session. V1.0 is STABLE.
> 
> CH


So this is a standalone plugin? Not a Kontakt lib?

This one sounds incredible btw!

-DJ


----------



## ctsai89

novo strings costing 500+ dollars but phobos for 300- 

spitfire > heaviocity


----------



## The Darris

ctsai89 said:


> novo strings costing 500+ dollars but phobos for 300-
> 
> spitfire > heaviocity


Apples ≠ Oranges 

Very cool sounds in this. I'm still just trying to wrap my head around what is going on in this plug-in based on Paul's walk-through. Could we, perhaps, get a video that clearly explains what the multi-convolution approach is and how it differs from the multitudes of multi-layered libraries that have been released in the last couple of years? 

By multi-layers I am talking about the ability to pull in multiple sound sources and process them independently from each other all in the box. I've reviewed a ton a libraries like that and from what I can tell, this is very similar to that "concept" but just does a few things differently, like all of the other libraries out there. Am I missing something? 

Best,

Chris


----------



## Vastman

ctsai89 said:


> novo strings costing 500+ dollars but phobos for 300-
> 
> spitfire > heaviocity


Stupid comparison... totally irrelevant; totally different products. Also, I got Novo for 340 so you're wrong there too...

I won't blow your absurd statement away in this thread as it is Spitfires but really, idiotic and totally ill informed.

As to Phobos, I'll await further info... have loads of this kinda sounding stuff from numerous folks filling my hd's which, after mucking around a bit, I rarely ever go back to. Call it burn out of complex, multi source stuff which takes over the creative effort and space to let myself unfold...

Mind you, this is only my initial impression and I'm open to more insights that might change this. But I really don't feel the ga ga here... but it's early... and just a gut reaction from limited reveal...


----------



## jtnyc

Vastman said:


> Stupid comparison... totally irrelevant; totally different products. Also, I got Novo for 340 so you're wrong there too...
> 
> I won't blow your absurd statement away in this thread as it is Spitfires but really, idiotic and totally ill informed.



That is about the rudest reply I can imagine, and totally unprovoked. Complete and total disrespect for no reason whatsoever. Wow, that hits a new low around here. Congratulations!


----------



## Vastman

jtnyc said:


> That is about the rudest reply I can imagine, and totally unprovoked. Complete and total disrespect for no reason whatsoever. Wow, that hits a new low around here. Congratulations!


it's been a long day... but the comparison was what I was objecting to. Having already acquired Novo and been blown away by it I thought the post was absurd... BTW, Both vendors are amazing. Sorry if I went off a bit harsh...


----------



## jtnyc

Vastman said:


> it's been a long day... but the comparison was what I was objecting to. Both vendors are amazing. Sorry if I went off a bit harsh...



A bit? Let's see, "stupid" "idiotic" "absurd" "totally ill informed". That's not a bit harsh, that is ripping someone to shreds.


----------



## Vastman

ok, I'll take back stupid and idiotic but it is not a valid comparison... so much not that "absurd" is legit and just another word for "apples and oranges"; My word was more directed at the one company is better than the other meme... "ill informed" I think is probably true, as Phobos isn't out, very little is known of it, no one has it and in contrast Novo is now in many of our hands and "the go to string sound design" product to quote one of our mentors who live streamed today. Now, one last time I'll apologize for my wtf reaction and I'm putting this to bed. You can obsess on it if you'd like but I'm out.

And, more to the point... this is diverting the "spitfire" thread... which I did not start... wish I'd just done something else. But what's done is done and I'M DONE


----------



## windyweekend

Ian Dorsch said:


>


Trent Reznor stuck in the matrix. That's about as far as I can get after staring at this for 30 mins. "You will be rewarded" with streaming Japanese kanji preventing you from sleeping that night....


----------



## Puzzlefactory

kurtvanzo said:


> There is a CD of it on Amazon for $12, just search the title on Amazon (they don't let you post a link :/)



Again, it's not coming up on the Uk Amazon site. Looks like that album is only available in the US.

Edit: Correction, you can get it second hand for about £80. I do like it, but not that much.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi all, thanks for the lively debate.

I'll clarify a few things, whilst there are four source sounds and three convolvers you browse from the same pool of sounds. So loops can be loaded in as convolutions as can tones and atmos's. Then vice a versa, atmos's can be loaded as source sounds as well as loops. Coupled with a realtime ability to convolve the source sound differently between the different convolvers makes for a unique set of possibilities that have particular appeal to film,tv,games composers as you can energise your cues with molecular loops that don't feel loopy and can shift transform and bend in a near infinite number of ways, not just with an HPF (although the engine has those too). BT said that Richard Devine said he was making sounds he's never heard before which is a massive compliment to BT's innovation. 

However the key feature that is easy to brush over is the simply biblical amount of content made by BT. It is wise to remember that these aren't multi-mic'd-multi-sampled-round-robiny sounds, these are single hits, 8 bar loops, really really lite on memory, so when you factor that out to 20GB you're talking an ark worth's of amazing original BT material. The equivalent of over 70 beats from the nu skool by our back of the cigarette packet calculations.

One thing we found is that is an absolute rabbit hole of a piece of kit, so many possibilities. So something BT and I insisted upon as media composers ourselves (albeit in different leagues!) was that it was quick to use and versatile out of the box for people who don't have time initially to tweak. So that is why it ships with over 700 presets made by BT, Richard Devine, Paul Thomson, myself and the Spitfire team.

Finally, yes this our own dedicated plugin. It has taken 4 years to develop and uses our own ground up convolution engines and streaming technology. It automatically optimises for your system and it looks..... the bomb!

Best.

CH


----------



## nulautre

windyweekend said:


> Trent Reznor stuck in the matrix. That's about as far as I can get after staring at this for 30 mins. "You will be rewarded" with streaming Japanese kanji preventing you from sleeping that night....


Well i just spent the last 3 hours working on this... Managed to break-in to the login form and figured out the user name... now i just need the passcode...


----------



## ctsai89

@Vastman oh nah you're fine, not harsh at all. Just triggered lol


----------



## Coincidental

nulautre said:


> Well i just spent the last 3 hours working on this... Managed to break-in to the login form and figured out the user name... now i just need the passcode...


Hmm - when you do work out the passcode, I suggest you try it in Chrome, as it is throwing a javascript error in Firefox ("Use of getPreventDefault() is deprecated. Use defaultPrevented instead.") Haven't a clue what any of that means, but it does work in Chrome.

Glad to see this finally seeing the light of day. Convolution is a fascinating sound exploration tool (Fog Convolver is one of my favourite effects for this reason). The possibility to load our own sample material and impulses into the Phobos engine would be great - even if only into, say, 10 "user slots" - but I appreciate that there's a shedload of stuff in there already


----------



## wayne_rowley

Looks good, and sounds good, and nice to see Spitfire diversifying into plug-in development. 

I've also noted the adverts for more software engineers (if I was London based... ). I do hope this doesn't mean that their sample libraries will soon be moving away from Kontakt in to some kind of custom 'play' engine!

Wayne


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Me too (personally wish the East West stuff was in Kontakt).


----------



## Whatisvalis

kurtvanzo said:


> He already said no loading samples earlier in the thread ("for now"). I would assume IR's are the same. Truth is very few synths allow this besides Omni 2 (which also doesn't load IRs), falcon and Kontakt (which aren't synths but sampling engines)



Thanks - missed that. 

And I would say most synths that use audio allow custom samples - the same way most convolution processors allow custom IR.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

No NKS support...? :(


----------



## windyweekend

nulautre said:


> Well i just spent the last 3 hours working on this... Managed to break-in to the login form and figured out the user name... now i just need the passcode...


Well, I've spent hours on this now, feel like I'm getting somewhere, but feel like I'm getting nowhere. All those years of living next to Bletchley Park clearly haven't rubbed off on the grey noodle. Got a week off coming here but something tells me I might not be spending it with the kids (unless I bribe them to help crack this). 

On a vaguely serious note though, I would be grateful if no one offers any spoilers here (just in case I do mysteriously sprout a smart gene over the coming days). Anyone happen to know how long this mystery will remain accessible for?


----------



## kurtvanzo

Puzzlefactory said:


> Again, it's not coming up on the Uk Amazon site. Looks like that album is only available in the US.
> 
> Edit: Correction, you can get it second hand for about £80. I do like it, but not that much.



Apologies Puzzle, didn't realize you were in UK. With the baseball cap you look so American, I just assumed. You look like every composer, picture and sound editor out here in Los Angeles.  Sorry for the sterotyping.


----------



## kurtvanzo

Whatisvalis said:


> Thanks - missed that.
> 
> And I would say most synths that use audio allow custom samples - the same way most convolution processors allow custom IR.



Don't want to go OT, but a separate thread of those synths would be great to have, I really don't know of many synths besides Omni 2 that allow sample import. These older threads list some I've never heard of:
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=358153
So perhaps I'm out of the loop. 
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=392232

Good to hear this plug from Spitfire has a decent amount of presets, would be great to get a review or walkthrough that dives deeper into the presets and what diversity is there.

And yes, would be a big improvement to allow sample import (as it was with O2). Thanks for all your hard work Spitfire!


----------



## Daniel James

Spitfire Team said:


> Finally, yes this our own dedicated plugin. It has taken 4 years to develop and uses our own ground up convolution engines and streaming technology. It automatically optimises for your system and it looks..... the bomb!
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



Awesome. Innovation excites me  

-DJ


----------



## garyhiebner

itstav said:


> Thats my favourite album as well.
> 
> Link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/this-binary-universe/id1045539410



This album is insane. I have been listening to it almost constantly for the last 11 years.


----------



## jononotbono

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi all, thanks for the lively debate.
> 
> I'll clarify a few things, whilst there are four source sounds and three convolvers you browse from the same pool of sounds. So loops can be loaded in as convolutions as can tones and atmos's. Then vice a versa, atmos's can be loaded as source sounds as well as loops. Coupled with a realtime ability to convolve the source sound differently between the different convolvers makes for a unique set of possibilities that have particular appeal to film,tv,games composers as you can energise your cues with molecular loops that don't feel loopy and can shift transform and bend in a near infinite number of ways, not just with an HPF (although the engine has those too). BT said that Richard Devine said he was making sounds he's never heard before which is a massive compliment to BT's innovation.
> 
> However the key feature that is easy to brush over is the simply biblical amount of content made by BT. It is wise to remember that these aren't multi-mic'd-multi-sampled-round-robiny sounds, these are single hits, 8 bar loops, really really lite on memory, so when you factor that out to 20GB you're talking an ark worth's of amazing original BT material. The equivalent of over 70 beats from the nu skool by our back of the cigarette packet calculations.
> 
> One thing we found is that is an absolute rabbit hole of a piece of kit, so many possibilities. So something BT and I insisted upon as media composers ourselves (albeit in different leagues!) was that it was quick to use and versatile out of the box for people who don't have time initially to tweak. So that is why it ships with over 700 presets made by BT, Richard Devine, Paul Thomson, myself and the Spitfire team.
> 
> Finally, yes this our own dedicated plugin. It has taken 4 years to develop and uses our own ground up convolution engines and streaming technology. It automatically optimises for your system and it looks..... the bomb!
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



This has just sold it to me. I can't wait till I get paid next.
Are you eventually going to go down the road of having your libraries in your own player instead of using Kontakt (sorry to digress slightly).

Phobos sounds and looks insane. A must buy for me!


----------



## benatural

wayne_rowley said:


> I do hope this doesn't mean that their sample libraries will soon be moving away from Kontakt in to some kind of custom 'play' engine!



Same... Unless


Spitfire Team said:


> Finally, yes this our own dedicated plugin. It has taken 4 years to develop and uses our own ground up convolution engines and streaming technology. It automatically optimises for your system and it looks..... the bomb!
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



That sounds really cool! Curious to know how it optimizes itself. Does it adjust the sample buffer? Choose more efficient filters? That sort of thing?


----------



## synthpunk

The randomize functions can be quite useful to get you started as well.

I found using Logic gain plug-in you can add some more db volume when needed on softer quieter sounds.

For a $300 virtual instrument I would suggest you come up with a limited demo version of some kind if possible it will help the fence-sitters give it a try and see if it's for them.

It is going to be a useful sound design tool in my arsenal going forward and may make me even forget my old Kyma system.



Spitfire Team said:


> Hi all, thanks for the lively debate.
> 
> I'll clarify a few things, whilst there are four source sounds and three convolvers you browse from the same pool of sounds. So loops can be loaded in as convolutions as can tones and atmos's. Then vice a versa, atmos's can be loaded as source sounds as well as loops. Coupled with a realtime ability to convolve the source sound differently between the different convolvers makes for a unique set of possibilities that have particular appeal to film,tv,games composers as you can energise your cues with molecular loops that don't feel loopy and can shift transform and bend in a near infinite number of ways, not just with an HPF (although the engine has those too). BT said that Richard Devine said he was making sounds he's never heard before which is a massive compliment to BT's innovation.
> 
> However the key feature that is easy to brush over is the simply biblical amount of content made by BT. It is wise to remember that these aren't multi-mic'd-multi-sampled-round-robiny sounds, these are single hits, 8 bar loops, really really lite on memory, so when you factor that out to 20GB you're talking an ark worth's of amazing original BT material. The equivalent of over 70 beats from the nu skool by our back of the cigarette packet calculations.
> 
> One thing we found is that is an absolute rabbit hole of a piece of kit, so many possibilities. So something BT and I insisted upon as media composers ourselves (albeit in different leagues!) was that it was quick to use and versatile out of the box for people who don't have time initially to tweak. So that is why it ships with over 700 presets made by BT, Richard Devine, Paul Thomson, myself and the Spitfire team.
> 
> Finally, yes this our own dedicated plugin. It has taken 4 years to develop and uses our own ground up convolution engines and streaming technology. It automatically optimises for your system and it looks..... the bomb!
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH


----------



## nulautre

windyweekend said:


> Well, I've spent hours on this now, feel like I'm getting somewhere, but feel like I'm getting nowhere. All those years of living next to Bletchley Park clearly haven't rubbed off on the grey noodle. Got a week off coming here but something tells me I might not be spending it with the kids (unless I bribe them to help crack this).
> 
> On a vaguely serious note though, I would be grateful if no one offers any spoilers here (just in case I do mysteriously sprout a smart gene over the coming days). Anyone happen to know how long this mystery will remain accessible for?


just got to work this evening, gave it another shot, and the answer jumped out at me... Can't wait to see what the reward is.


----------



## Welldone

I have a laptop with an Intel M540 i5 processor that runs @ 2.53 GHz (about 3 GHz with turbo boost). I know that this is below the minimum specs (i5 @ 2.8 Ghz).

Does this mean that I couldn't run Phobos at all?


----------



## quantum7

I would also love to see a time-limited demo. I've bought nearly every U-he synth after getting to use a working demo for a few days first. I really wish more devs would do this.


----------



## Vastman

quantum7 said:


> I would also love to see a time-limited demo. I've bought nearly every U-he synth after getting to use a working demo for a few days first. I really wish more devs would do this.


Agree... if you really believe it's the bomb, allow demos.

lots more specific walkthru's would be nice... difficult to asses, as others seem to be able to, given what I've heard. Very sad about apparent eDNA abandonment and would be careful on this one... but then, i've shot way beyond my means lately!


----------



## lpuser

R. Soul said:


> Yep, all his best tunes + orchestra....well strings anyway.
> It just suffers from being mastered too loud, which ruins the experience a bit.



Well, I was part of the Kickstarter Campaign for "Electronic Opus" and while I really love it a lot, I have to say that the bits which BT posted in order to show how it "could" sound, were absolutely brilliant. It seems to me that some instruments have been brought down in the mastering which does not make it a bad record at all, but if the final sound were a little bit closer to the demos, that would have been the icing on the cake for me


----------



## Spitfire Team

Vastman said:


> Agree... if you really believe it's the bomb, allow demos.
> 
> lots more specific walkthru's would be nice... difficult to asses, as others seem to be able to, given what I've heard. Very sad about apparent eDNA abandonment and would be careful on this one... but then, i've shot way beyond my means lately!



Hi there, we haven't abandoned eDNA. Our major release of last year thoroughly embraced her (Tundra) and there will be releases this year that use her interface also.

But this isn't what this thread is about.

There is absolutely TONS of material coming out prior to the end of this promo. Including the product itself!

Phobos is a v1.0 plugin available for Mac & PC on AU,VST and AAX, which requires a totally new downloader and authorisation system. For this reason and this alone, introducing time limited demos was a feature too far for us. But is not beyond our consideration in the future alongside all sorts of enhancements to the Spitfire experience (different forms of payment options etc etc), but these are impossible to implement in a v1.0 piece of software and downloader / installer. So we have to play on the strength of our brand along with BT's and trust we have with many customers alongside the aforementioned TONS of BTS materials, demos, features coming during this promo period, to convince you that this 4 year long enterprise is a worthwhile one.

Best.

CH


----------



## windyweekend

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, we haven't abandoned eDNA. Our major release of last year thoroughly embraced her (Tundra) and there will be releases this year that use her interface also.
> 
> But this isn't what this thread is about.
> 
> There is absolutely TONS of material coming out prior to the end of this promo. Including the product itself!
> 
> Phobos is a v1.0 plugin available for Mac & PC on AU,VST and AAX, which requires a totally new downloader and authorisation system. For this reason and this alone, introducing time limited demos was a feature too far for us. But is not beyond our consideration in the future alongside all sorts of enhancements to the Spitfire experience (different forms of payment options etc etc), but these are impossible to implement in a v1.0 piece of software and downloader / installer. So we have to play on the strength of our brand along with BT's and trust we have with many customers alongside the aforementioned TONS of BTS materials, demos, features coming during this promo period, to convince you that this 4 year long enterprise is a worthwhile one.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH


Have been considering Earth for a while but it doesn't sound quite what I need for evolving rhythmic soundscapes which is what I've been hunting for. Phobos however sounds like this may be just the thing (which I wasn't expecting) but the walk through was just way too short to tell. The pad like sounds (forgive me) sound similar to a lot of synths out there, but the rhythmic stuff sounds really unique. How many presets are organized in each group (Atonal, harmonic, melodic, rhythmic etc)?

Paul's walk through definitely shows the depth of customization available, but I'd love to know how much raw material there is to leverage in the first place.

Also - is the rhythmic stuff tempo synced to your DAW?


----------



## heliosequence

Will this be compatible with MPE controllers like the Roli?
Thanks!


----------



## Vastman

Thanks for the response, Christian. I DO appreciate it. However, the current lack of specific info is frustrating. Hell, hire DJ and pay him 5k to live stream 3 hours with it... We'll learn more from that than a bunch of audio with too much going on to decern wtf IS going on.

Mind you, I'm just saying this because we DON'T HAVE ANY REAL info yet beyond "BT's a really cool dude " and a Daniel live stream would immediately answer ALL my questions...

Just sayin... As a heavy investor in recent Spitfire (for someone not making an income from music) I'd respect a lengthy independent livestream from some one like Don or DJ since a demo isn't in the cards...

Intro clock is a ticken... I'd luv to hear /see video footage of what you all are so excited about. Really! I mean this! And naked demos would be a big help. please... And some info with each, I. E... 12 tracks of...

But really, a 2 hour live stream would help many of us a LOT more..it could happen NOW! I made an instant purchase just the other night!


----------



## jononotbono

Vastman said:


> Very sad about apparent eDNA abandonment and would be careful on this one





Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, we haven't abandoned eDNA



Seriously, this stuff couldn't be made up. 

In other news, people expect a subscription service to access some of the world's best composition tools for a few dollars a month. I am wondering where I can hire a Ferrari for $30 a month. I need to drive to the shop.


----------



## markleake

Vastman said:


> Thanks for the response, Christian. I DO appreciate it. However, the current lack of specific info is frustrating. Hell, hire DJ and pay him 5k to live stream 3 hours with it... We'll learn more from that than a bunch of audio with too much going on to decern wtf IS going on.
> 
> Mind you, I'm just saying this because we DON'T HAVE ANY REAL info yet beyond "BT's a really cool dude " and a Daniel live stream would immediately answer ALL my questions...
> 
> Just sayin... As a heavy investor in recent Spitfire (for someone not making an income from music) I'd respect a lengthy independent livestream from some one like Don or DJ since a demo isn't in the cards...
> 
> Intro clock is a ticken... I'd luv to hear /see video footage of what you all are so excited about. Really! I mean this! And naked demos would be a big help. please... And some info with each, I. E... 12 tracks of...
> 
> But really, a 2 hour live stream would help many of us a LOT more..it could happen NOW! I made an instant purchase just the other night!


Um.... what? Did you actually read what Spitfire said?


----------



## marin

nulautre said:


> just got to work this evening, gave it another shot, and the answer jumped out at me... Can't wait to see what the reward is.



Seems like we might be among the first to solve it. Now we wait I guess?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Phobos has MPE mode for compatibility with Roli keyboards.

It features 20GB of BT material, which is a biblical amount considering it isn't multi sample / multi mic / multi round robin = 2,401 different sounds which can be used both as sound source or convolver, 716 presets by BT, Richard Devine, PT, CH and Spitfire.

More info will be distribute here on VI-C but the product page is the place to get all the stuff.... oh and we have a user manual dropping soon!

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bt-phobos/ 

We're making piles of promotional material, but this stuff takes time to edit and grade and dub, but we're not going to spring this after the promo! 3rd party review materials we have no control over other than to release NFRs of the full release version, which is only available on day of release. We don't release betas as they're not fully featured or optimised. Sorry if this is frustrating, but we already have a full walkthrough, a contextual demo and a long naked one. With many more to come alongside BTS, features, and in actions.

Best.

CH.


----------



## nulautre

Spitfire Team said:


> Phobos has MPE mode for compatibility with Roli keyboards.
> 
> It features 20GB of BT material, which is a biblical amount considering it isn't multi sample / multi mic / multi round robin = 2,401 different sounds which can be used both as sound source or convolver, 716 presets by BT, Richard Devine, PT, CH and Spitfire.
> 
> More info will be distribute here on VI-C but the product page is the place to get all the stuff.... oh and we have a user manual dropping soon!
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bt-phobos/
> 
> We're making piles of promotional material, but this stuff takes time to edit and grade and dub, but we're not going to spring this after the promo! 3rd party review materials we have no control over other than to release NFRs of the full release version, which is only available on day of release. We don't release betas as they're not fully featured or optimised. Sorry if this is frustrating, but we already have a full walkthrough, a contextual demo and a long naked one. With many more to come alongside BTS, features, and in actions.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH.


Any hints to the "hacking the website" prizes? (thought i'd ask) 

Also, will your demo be a walkthrough of the mayhem track? I'd love to take a peak behind the scenes of that one.

Cheers


----------



## Adam Takacs

nulautre said:


> Any hints to the "hacking the website" prizes? (thought i'd ask)
> 
> Cheers



I don't know what is the prize, but I'm very excited about it as well.
Anyway, it was fun.


----------



## nulautre

tadam said:


> I don't know what is the prize, but I'm very excited about it as well.
> Anyway, it was fun.


oops should has said "rewards"  

I agree it was fun


----------



## Spitfire Team

nulautre said:


> Any hints to the "hacking the website" prizes? (thought i'd ask)
> 
> Also, will your demo be a walkthrough of the mayhem track? I'd love to take a peak behind the scenes of that one.
> 
> Cheers




I'm shooting that tomorrow, in glorious 4k!!!

CH


----------



## nulautre

Spitfire Team said:


> I'm shooting that tomorrow, in glorious 4k!!!
> 
> CH


Sweet! Can't wait!

Also i LOVE your 90's IMDB profile pic


----------



## doctornine

Looking forward to getting and using this - sounds great to me.

NOTE _ those of a sensitive nature may not want to read the following, if their irony-o-meter isn't functioning :

So, new toy. 
Oh, wait. 
I have to pay for it. 
Let me get my VI hat on so I can bitch about :

1) how much it costs
2) that I can't have it for free
3) It's not what *I* wanted next from Spitfire
4) how much it costs

etc etc etc


----------



## mac

jononotbono said:


> In other news, people expect a subscription service to access some of the world's best composition tools for a few dollars a month.



Stop being a subscription hater 

Christian said it himself earlier, they're going to offer new payment options. I can't wait to jump on board the £5 per month, all you can eat Spitfire train. Suck it!


----------



## Spitfire Team

mac said:


> Stop being a subscription hater
> 
> Christian said it himself earlier, they're going to offer new payment options. I can't wait to jump on board the £5 per month, all you can eat Spitfire train. Suck it!




Urm I was talking more along the lines of things like PayPal (been having meetings with them). We still see ourselves as a premium brand offering lifetime licenses... But back to Phobos....

Martin our chief Phobos coder tells me that whilst there are three convolution 'sources' there is actually a separate convolution engine per voice you play hence 'polyconvolution'.

Best

cH


----------



## mac

Spitfire Team said:


> Urm I was talking more along the lines of things like PayPal (been having meetings with them). We still see ourselves as a premium brand offering lifetime licenses.



£5 subscription, you will release...


----------



## vewilya

mac said:


> £5 subscription, you will release...


Only on the weak-minded, remember?


----------



## mac

vewilya said:


> Only on the weak-minded, remember?



We don't know how Christians mind is at the moment. He's been working long hours by all accounts, so it's worth a shot. May the force be with you.


----------



## Spitfire Team

We're happy to offer details of how you can subscribe to monthly contributions to Magic Breakfast and Safer London?

Other than that, I don't know if you'll hear much more about this from us.

C.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich

mac said:


> We don't know how Christians mind is at the moment. He's been working long hours by all accounts, so it's worth a shot. May the force be with you.





Spitfire Team said:


> We're happy to offer details of how you can subscribe to monthly contributions to Magic Breakfast and Safer London?
> 
> Other than that, I don't know if you'll hear much more about this from us.
> 
> C.



The force is strong with this one...


----------



## synthpunk

I think what Vastman was referring to be fair was that no additional cartridges were released for eDNA Earth since the Unfinished it would if been nice to have other cartridges released in the future that were promised rather than referencing other products that use the EDNA engine that cost hundreds of dollars... Old Jedi mind trick. 

Ps this email you sent out this morning with the PDF download, the PDF keeps on getting stuck here in the middle of downloading.


----------



## jononotbono

mac said:


> Stop being a subscription hater
> 
> Christian said it himself earlier, they're going to offer new payment options. I can't wait to jump on board the £5 per month, all you can eat Spitfire train. Suck it!



Haha! I'm not a subscription hater. I am just curious as to why people feel so self entitled that they should have access to some of the worlds greatest compositional tools for a few dollars a month, hence why I want to know where I can rent a Ferrari for $30 a month. I don't mean to cause offence but hey, it's the internet and people get precious.

Yeah more eDNA cartridges would be amazing.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Synbthpunk,

We do have more cartridges for Earth, and more in pipeline. No announcement to my knowledge that we have abandoned it? I think worth correcting, as comments here then get quoted elsewhere, and no where in our literature do I see any evidence of us abandoning Earth *and* as mentioned previously we have very much embraced eDNA as a standard for us from Fanshawe to RedCola, to Albion ONE, to Tundra?

So for the assumption that we have somehow abandoned something based on us introducing a new concept is a falsehood and one that is right to correct.

I embrace and welcome feedback elsewhere on Earth, but not fair on BT and the spitfire dev team to derail a thread about a 4 year old project with negative and wrongful assumptions about other products here please.

Best.

C.


----------



## woodsdenis

Spitfire Christian two questions
Is there a demo ?
Is the BT content available in Wav as well ?

Tx


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there,

There are only two audio demos and a walkthrough currently available on the product page, with more features, demos and info coming very early this week:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bt-phobos/

The BT content will not be available as a WAV.

Best.

C.


----------



## Svyato

(when will the choirs library will be released?)


----------



## windyweekend

Love the sounds of the rhythmic material. Would love to know if this can tempo sync with the DAW or whether this is only standalone.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Yes, it has two modes, classic (where it changes pitch to sync) or using a time & pitch stretching function.

Best.

C.


----------



## sostenuto

Spitfire Team said:


> Yes, it has two modes, classic (where it changes pitch to sync) or using a time & pitch stretching function.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Think you guys are doing a great job particularly with ' Pre-order' Really looking forward to coming Thursday!
Dunno how EDU request will be handled ......

THX!


----------



## vewilya

Will probably have to get this one! Sounds pretty darn amazing. Also the idea of SF getting into making plugins I do find intriguing. Not sure how my bank account or my marriage will handle these amazing releases though?!?


----------



## sostenuto

garyhiebner said:


> This album is insane. I have been listening to it almost constantly for the last 11 years.




Coming from long period in very different genres .... Thank-you much for this Link and supporting comment! 
Now have incredible Playlist streaming with hours of BT content. Very Cool !


----------



## synthpunk

Fair enough CH. Glad to hear there is more planned for eDNA Earth.

Look forward to more Phobos talk and if Brian might come by, Cheers for his efforts.

I really think this is the sound design replacement for my old Kyma system & Wavestation AD that I've been hoping for for years. Richard thinks it does sounds that Kyma could not. That is the highest of compliments.



Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Synbthpunk,
> 
> We do have more cartridges for Earth, and more in pipeline. No announcement to my knowledge that we have abandoned it? I think worth correcting, as comments here then get quoted elsewhere, and no where in our literature do I see any evidence of us abandoning Earth *and* as mentioned previously we have very much embraced eDNA as a standard for us from Fanshawe to RedCola, to Albion ONE, to Tundra?
> 
> So for the assumption that we have somehow abandoned something based on us introducing a new concept is a falsehood and one that is right to correct.
> 
> I embrace and welcome feedback elsewhere on Earth, but not fair on BT and the spitfire dev team to derail a thread about a 4 year old project with negative and wrongful assumptions about other products here please.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.


----------



## jeremiahpena

Spitfire Team said:


> Martin our chief Phobos coder tells me that whilst there are three convolution 'sources' there is actually a separate convolution engine per voice you play hence 'polyconvolution'.



Now that is actually very cool. Can you pitch the impulse responses with the voices you play? For example, if you play a tonal sample at D4 and then at F4, will a tonal IR for each voice also be pitched at D4 and then F4?

This has always been an issue with using tonal IR's in normal convolution plugins. You're stuck with whatever pitch is in the IR.


----------



## woodsdenis

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There are only two audio demos and a walkthrough currently available on the product page, with more features, demos and info coming very early this week:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bt-phobos/
> 
> The BT content will not be available as a WAV.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Thanks Christian I meant a demo version of the plugin to try out ?


----------



## Spitfire Team

woodsdenis said:


> Thanks Christian I meant a demo version of the plugin to try out ?



Possibly a new feature we'll add to our plugin, but not for v1.0

CH


----------



## SoNowWhat?

vewilya said:


> Only on the weak-minded, remember?


...only on the weak minded...

...remember...



Wait, wot? Sorry lads and lasses, I zoned out there for a minute. Did I miss anything?


----------



## windyweekend

I decided to go for this. The ability to sculpt sounds in this way, and rhythmic ones at that (which sync to your DAW) has been my holy grail recently for the projects I've been working on. I've checked out a lot of VST synths recently for this reason and the UI on Phobos just simply blows the others away - and makes a lot of sense to me. A lot of thought has clearly gone into this. I already have a number of synths that are painful to figure out how to really leverage, but 2 minutes of Paul's walkthrough and this made total sense and looked easy (but powerful). Looking forward to seeing what I can build with this puppy.


----------



## castcircle

I've been psyched for this since it was first announced years ago, mostly because what I have from Spitfire is incredible and because I could tell this had become a major and innovative project. [And I seemed to make it through the game more quickly than most, though mostly through dumb luck, and I'm interested to see if something cool pops up in my email.]


----------



## kaeru

This is really exciting !!

Christian, out of curiosity does this integrate well with komplete kontrol? It would be so awesome to assign the controls to the knobs on that thing !


----------



## Spitfire Team

jeremiahpena said:


> Now that is actually very cool. Can you pitch the impulse responses with the voices you play? For example, if you play a tonal sample at D4 and then at F4, will a tonal IR for each voice also be pitched at D4 and then F4?
> 
> This has always been an issue with using tonal IR's in normal convolution plugins. You're stuck with whatever pitch is in the IR.



Sorry, missed this question, so yes it is an amazing system where:

You can use the whole library either as a sound source or a convo.

The real time control is staggering because.

Each sound source has a live control of dry and wet (how much general convolved signal you want) then you can - and in real time - control how much each convolver convolves the sound source. This is what the pucks in the triangle do.

Then

The convolution sources track pitch for tonal material and for loops track tempo in the two ways mentioned.

You can also assign filters and pitch and controllers and lfos to both the sound sources and the convolvers with gates and sample offsets to the convolvers too.

It has been a mammoth journey not only to make a streaming sample playback engine but to then write our own convolution engine that responds in this way, unlike no others. But also is lean enough to allow you one convo per voice... I'm running dozens instances of Phobos running 32 convos each without a single outtage.

Very proud of Martin and his teAm.

Best

CH


----------



## Musicam

I am watching the walktrough video, amazing, but I would like to know more about PHOBOS. My question is if I can use it like a sound design tool more than a presets library. I miss a sequencer. I would like more videos to explain this product. Thank you!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi folks,

Here's a naked version of the trailer music:



All sounds phobos, no reverb.

Best.

CH.


----------



## Musicam

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Here's a naked version of the trailer music:
> 
> 
> 
> All sounds phobos, no reverb.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH.




Really appreciated. Best!


----------



## windyweekend

This likely to work okay with VEP?


----------



## Musicam

Hi Friends, new videos of PHOBOS? I need to know the sounds of library, specially strings and drums.


----------



## Spitfire Team

windyweekend said:


> This likely to work okay with VEP?



Very good question, I tasked this to our customer service team and Joaquim responded thusly:

"Plugin is detected by VEP and responds to tempo sync on DAW, No problems with GUI in standalone VEP instances either"

So that I guess is a yes.

For those of you who are interested I've now completed that "Mayhem" track:



More tracks tomorrow.

CH.


----------



## ctsai89

i have never considered buying hybrid synths like nexus2 or omnisphere but phobos: this is something that looks special. im considering.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Chris,

Is the Mayhem extended version track you posted made using only PHOBOS ?

It sounds great !

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Spitfire Team

No it has orchestral elements from our orch ranges... to hear what components make up the track from phobos (literally everything save the long strings and french horn notes) refer to this:


----------



## kaeru

kaeru said:


> This is really exciting !!
> 
> Christian, out of curiosity does this integrate well with komplete kontrol? It would be so awesome to assign the controls to the knobs on that thing !



Hi Christian ! Perhaps a better way to phrase the question would be, does the plugin allow most of the controls to have host automation?
:D

Really excited for this, and your track is truly excellent work !


----------



## Spitfire Team

Yes, there is a whole massively intelligent "mappings" menu that allows you to scale and direct how your controllers govern the amazing realtime features available.

The screen at 35secs of this video:



...with the moving graphs is the mapping screen, dedicated solely to how your controllers work, whether that be direct hardware, automation or LFO.

It really is a monster...

CH.


----------



## kaeru

Thank you so much ! and sorry for the silly question.

All aboard the hype train !


----------



## synthpunk

I really like Homay's new demo track. VERY Bjork and not too over the top.


----------



## ctsai89

kaeru said:


> Thank you so much ! and sorry for the silly question.
> 
> All aboard the hype train !



haha i don't think this is a "hype". If anything phobos would be the game changer. Good bye (the cliche) Omnisphere


----------



## windyweekend

Spitfire Team said:


> Very good question..."Plugin is detected by VEP and responds to tempo sync on DAW, No problems with GUI in standalone VEP instances either"
> 
> CH.


Even better answer. Had the worries last night that I might have made a less than wise rushed decision. Half a bottle of wine later and I came to the rational conclusion that Spitfire isn't just a products company - you invest in editorial content, educating, and in raising the quality bar of the creative community you serve. This doesn't feel like just a commercial exercise for you guys. You listen and you engage. Aren't m(any) companies out there who do that nowadays. My composing has increased ten fold since I started using your products, and not just because I invested in the software. If you're offering a good deal for a preorder price on a brand new product (literally) then the least us community members can do is take it for a spin and find out how it drives in the wet as well as the dry (and maybe a little off-roading) to help the products get better into the future. Guess that's what we're signing up for by getting the good deal. There. Feel better now I've got that out.


----------



## Dr.Quest

This is really hitting the sweet spot of sounds I like. Love the evolving/moving stuff. Wish I could have had this on a film I am just finishing. It would have been perfect!


----------



## MaxOctane

I'd love it if companies shared the Cubase/Logic/whatever files for these demos, especially the naked demos.

I've bought libraries where, for the life of me, I can't figure out how to get the demo sound that sold me in the first place.


----------



## synthpunk

I hope @TheUnfinished is busy working on sounds.


----------



## muziksculp

How diverse is the 20 GB BT Sample content of PHOBOS ? 

i.e. Does it have a healthy selection of Acoustic Instruments, Orchestral Instruments, Synth Waveforms, Percussive Waveforms, Vocal/Choir type samples, ...etc. ? 

Does PHOBOS have its own Effects ? i.e Reverbs, Choruses, Delays, ..etc. ?

When will the user manual be available ? I think the user manual will help answer many questions.


----------



## Spitfire Team

User manual is nearly there, it, like the plugin, has been through a long process of development.

Phobos is very much an ark of BT's sounds, it is him in a nutshell, so it is not a GM style offering, so very few acoustic sounding instruments (although a lot of the sounds clearly have organic origins). It is largely split between amazing selection of loops, pads, drones, atmospheres, effects and analogue synths.

Like many synths it doesn't have verbs / delays / fx. There are naturally the endless number of convos, HPFs, LPFs and Gates to help you control the sound source and convolutions.

On the subject of polyconvolution here's what our chief developer for Phobos had to say:

_"There are four Source units. Each Source unit can load either a Loop or a Tonal sound. When a loop is loaded into a Source unit it has a polyphony of one voice. When a Tonal sound is loaded into a Source unit its maximum polyphony is determined by the number of keys in its key range and any overall polyphony limits that have been configure in the Settings page. The pitch of Tonal sounds is adjusted to match the key that was used to trigger the sound. The pitch of Loop sounds is not direct affected by the key used to trigger the sound (although this can be added using the more advanced features in the Mappings pages). In addition to this, both Loop and Tonal sounds can have their pitch and speed adjusted by using the parameters in the Source Controls pages.

There are three Convolver units. Each Convolver unit can load any of the Loop or Tonal sounds. It is important to note that these Convolver units are slightly different from conventional convolution reverb-like effects. In a similar way to the Source units, the Convolver units are polyphonic. This means that for each key that triggers one of the Convolver units a separate and new impulse response it created. This impulse response will be generated on the fly using the current envelope, pitch and speed parameters for that Convolver unit. This is what we mean by the 'polyconvolutinon' engine that is implemented in BT Phobos. The way that the pitch and speed is calculated for the impulse response depends on whether a Loop or Tonal sound is loaded into the Convolver unit. Loop sounds will have their tempo matched to the DAW tempo but the key used to trigger the Convolver unit will not affect the pitch. Tonal sounds will have their pitch adjusted to match the key that was pressed to trigger the Convolver unit. Again, both pitch and speed can adjusted by using the parameters in the Convolver Controls pages where changes affect both Loop and Tonal sounds in the same way."
_
Thanks for listening.

CH


----------



## muziksculp

Hi Chris,

Thank You for the feedback, and I look forward to the release of the User Manual. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jtnyc

Forgive me if this question has been asked and answered, but will there eventually be expansions for Phobos? I realize there is a ton of content and endless combinations, but I am wondering if there will be preset and or content expansions from different artists and sound designers in it's future.

Thanks


----------



## mc_deli

Spitfire Team said:


> No it has orchestral elements from our orch ranges... to hear what components make up the track from phobos (literally everything save the long strings and french horn notes) refer to this:



Thrankin'!


----------



## Puzzlefactory

The presets sound good and the concept is cool (I've done similar things using granular style samples and Abletons vocoder). 

But it does look like it'll be difficult (or time consuming) to design usable sounds from the ground up (purely going by the results of the walk through video).


----------



## woodsdenis

Meant to be released today ?


----------



## emasters

woodsdenis said:


> Meant to be released today ?



Was wondering the same...


----------



## Lee Blaske

I bought it this morning from a 3rd party retailer and got an email with my token. I entered the info on the Spitfire site, and it said I should have an email response with download info in 10 minutes. But, I didn't get that. Has it actually been released? No worries if it hasn't, but I'm just wondering if something went wrong.


----------



## nulautre

Still showing as preorder for me. Hasn't been added to my downloads yet either... Wonder if they found a last minute issue and are patching it before they release it to the public?

You know the old programmer song:

99 little bugs in the code
99 little bugs in the code
Take one down, patch it around
117 little bugs in the code


----------



## Lee Blaske

nulautre said:


> Still showing as preorder for me. Hasn't been added to my downloads yet either... Wonder if they found a last minute issue and are patching it before they release it to the public?



Good to know. Maybe they're adding an additional sextillion sounds.


----------



## manuhz

It's official: release delayed!


----------



## nulautre

manuhz said:


> It's official: release delayed!


Sauce? (I believe that's how the hip young people ask for a source)


----------



## rjk1482

manuhz said:


> It's official: release delayed!


I read somewhere that this was 4 years in the making. This is quite unlike SA. Where did you read this?


----------



## guydoingmusic

rjk1482 said:


> I read somewhere that this was 4 years in the making. This is quite unlike SA. Where did you read this?


email SF sent out.


----------



## Austin Haynes

Their product page for BT Phobos still says April 6th. Did the email you mention specify a new date for the release?


----------



## guydoingmusic

They just said there was a problem with the downloader and that they are working as fast as possible to rectify the issue. I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there,

We've all been up now for about a week with very little sleep and whilst Phobos is working fine (as you can see from our vids) we have encountered a problem with the all new downloader (very very zippy BTW) which could cause frustrations for some of you. So we have our sleeves up and are arms deep in code trying to make everything run smoothly when we push the button.

A thousand apologies, as one of you put it, not really like us, so thank you for your support and patience.

Once I have a fix on time scale I'll be sure to keep you posted.

Christian.


----------



## Daniel James

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We've all been up now for about a week with very little sleep and whilst Phobos is working fine (as you can see from our vids) we have encountered a problem with the all new downloader (very very zippy BTW) which could cause frustrations for some of you. So we have our sleeves up and are arms deep in code trying to make everything run smoothly when we push the button.
> 
> A thousand apologies, as one of you put it, not really like us, so thank you for your support and patience.
> 
> Once I have a fix on time scale I'll be sure to keep you posted.
> 
> Christian.



I get the feeling its going to be worth the wait!

Excited 

-DJ


----------



## nulautre

Daniel James said:


> I get the feeling its going to be worth the wait!
> 
> Excited
> 
> -DJ


Can't wait for the *FOUR HOUR *Daniel James Playthrough


----------



## Musicam

Hi Daniel, can you make a review in youtube please?


----------



## Spitfire Team

News soon about where we're at (we're soooooooo close). But in the meantime to give us all a tickle THE USER MANUAL!

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/manuals-archive/bt-phobos/


----------



## Musicam

I love it! One question please, I miss a new Albion for the future more powefull for hybrid scoring that I can play with several keys mappings at the same time, cellos, violins... and sculpt them like Novo Strings. Thanks!


----------



## R. Soul

10 pages on about a synth that's not even released yet.

And I thought hardly anyone around here knew BT.


----------



## nulautre

R. Soul said:


> 10 pages on about a synth that's not even released yet.
> 
> And I thought hardly anyone around here knew BT.


He's the guy with the hair


----------



## Musicam

Mapping great feature. But certainly Phobos is great! Of Course I miss an Albion like Phobos!


----------



## nulautre

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We've all been up now for about a week with very little sleep and whilst Phobos is working fine (as you can see from our vids) we have encountered a problem with the all new downloader (very very zippy BTW) which could cause frustrations for some of you. So we have our sleeves up and are arms deep in code trying to make everything run smoothly when we push the button.
> 
> A thousand apologies, as one of you put it, not really like us, so thank you for your support and patience.
> 
> Once I have a fix on time scale I'll be sure to keep you posted.
> 
> Christian.



Just a heads up...
the link in the user manual for the Library Manager goes to "spifireaudio.com" not "spitfireaudio.com"


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

What a great team, kudos to spifire
"
Dear Thorsten,

We wanted to give you an update on BT Phobos.

For Paul & I, Spitfire Audio is first and foremost a community of like-minded music makers. To that end when we don't deliver as advertised to our own fraternity we take this very very seriously.

As a sign of appreciation for your trust in us, and to apologise for the delay with BT Phobos, we have decided to gift you a free copy of our North 7 Keys library, an excellent bed-fellow for BT Phobos. We'll send this to you over the weekend.

Regarding your purchase of BT’s amazing new Polyconvolution synth, you should now expect this on *Thursday 13th April*.

....
"


----------



## emasters

Got the same eMail and am blown away by Spitfire's generosity! Really an amazing thing to do - thanks to the Spitfire team -- both for the North 7 Keys library, and for taking the time to get the release right versus pushing it out for the sake of a date, which would just cause frustration if it's not ready. Wow...


----------



## windyweekend

Personally I don't care if it takes another month. The intuitiveness of the UI clearly looks like it will make endless tweaking a joy - something I've struggled with (endlessly) with other synths. Quality wins over quantity anytime in my book. Will keep sending positive mojo to London...


----------



## dadek

I got the delay email but no library free offer. Is that because I didn't complain I wonder?


----------



## emasters

I didn't complain either.


----------



## smoothielova

So if I order now, will I still get the other library with it?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there gang,

We issued these free copies of N7 to people who had bought Phobos with the express understanding that their pre-orders were going to be delivered on the 6th. We removed any reference to this date from the site at 9am BST on Friday the 7th when it became clear that our new downloader app was going to create problems for some of our users.

Best wishes and thanks for your kind words, it is keeping us going through a very difficult week.

Best.

CH


----------



## prodigalson

I'd be FURIOUS...if I didn't already own N7 and love it.


----------



## europa_io

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there gang,
> 
> We issued these free copies of N7 to people who had bought Phobos with the express understanding that their pre-orders were going to be delivered on the 6th. We removed any reference to this date from the site at 9am BST on Friday the 7th when it became clear that our new downloader app was going to create problems for some of our users.
> 
> Best wishes and thanks for your kind words, it is keeping us going through a very difficult week.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



Thank you Spitfire team for handling this hiccup in the right way. Looking forward to the faster downloads you mentioned too - that will be such a blessing for the big libraries. Hope you get some sleep.


----------



## rlw

I guess I ordered too late yesterday. I Did not notice 6th release date was taken off site.


----------



## Daniel James

Hey @Spitfire Team I just watched the video and noticed that each of the 'melodic' files has a note attached to it. Does that mean that puck will only sound that melodic note, regardless of which key you push? I noticed there is a tune dial under each convolution which leads me to believe you only get one note. Feels like that might make it tricky to apply on melodically dynamic pieces. I'll be picking it up regardless, was just wondering how flexible its going to be.

-DJ


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Daniel,

No a different IR is created for every note you press, and they track pitch if tonal. This is what makes it truly polyconvolutional. The IRs are also rendered in realtime so you can map all controllers and they will change on the fly. So for example, you don't get that progress bar as the sample renders when you change the IR decay time like you do on Space Designer.

Its a monster.

C.


----------



## sostenuto

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there gang,
> 
> We issued these free copies of N7 to people who had bought Phobos with the express understanding that their pre-orders were going to be delivered on the 6th. We removed any reference to this date from the site at 9am BST on Friday the 7th when it became clear that our new downloader app was going to create problems for some of our users.
> 
> Best wishes and thanks for your kind words, it is keeping us going through a very difficult week.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



Yep .. and hard cheese to all those who followed the posted progress and waited patiently. It is a 'big deal' for many who honestly wondered if there were other problems causing delays.

Only good answer is provide N7 for any who order NOW .... and with notice that no further N7 'bonus' will be provided after a date certain, when Spitfire is officially releasing and providing download immediately upon order.

Have been anxiously, seriously waiting for a new 'release date' (assume like many others) and now put off by somewhat arbitrary N7 decision by Spitfire Audio.


----------



## Daniel James

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> No a different IR is created for every note you press, and they track pitch if tonal. This is what makes it truly polyconvolutional. The IRs are also rendered in realtime so you can map all controllers and they will change on the fly. So for example, you don't get that progress bar as the sample renders when you change the IR decay time like you do on Space Designer.
> 
> Its a monster.
> 
> C.



Awesome to hear! hype meter, increased!!

-DJ


----------



## Lee Blaske

sostenuto said:


> Only good answer is provide N7 for any who order NOW .... and with notice that no further N7 'bonus' will be provided after a date certain, when Spitfire is officially releasing and providing download immediately upon order.



I think I disagree. If a person didn't purchase prior to the originally promised date, and now that date is delayed (and no longer guaranteed on the website), I don't think Spitfire owes them anything.

I did place my order based on the initially promised release date, and I got the complimentary N7. It was a nice gesture on Spitfire's part. I really wouldn't have been upset with the delay, and wouldn't have expected anything additional. $hit happens. I didn't particularly need N7, because I've already got those instruments covered eight ways to Sunday (plus, I actually own several of the real things). But, it's still nice. Spitfire is definitely trying. I hope they make a lot of money off of this new tool, and are able to employ a bunch of people.

I was more perturbed about the email regarding the whole ARG thing. That just struck me as wrong, and a weird thing to send customers who have spent thousands of dollars on professional tools. But, I've since calmed down about that, too. It's Saturday night, and I've had two glasses of wine, and everything is just fine.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Sostenuto

As I mentioned here, we're professional composers and understand that some people buy kit with specific professional needs in mind. Whether that be to hit a pitch, or a deadline. We understand (because we speak with them) that many people will go "OK, I'm gonna get that, cos provided I get it on Thursday, that gives me the whole of Friday to work up that pitch, and hopefully this Phobos thing will give me the edge". To therefore NOT deliver on that is a profound let down for some, and it is to them that we are trying to compensate.

We have also profoundly apologised to the rest of you with no change to the promo length. So everyone is getting the same great deal as before. All that has happened is that the pre-sale portion of the promo period has increased.

I also think it is important to point out that we could have released on Thursday and only a minutely small number of you would have had a very niggling problem with the download. But we have agreed amongst us that our first plugin needs to be a slick experience for all so that we inspire confidence in our new tech.

Thanks again for all your patience.

CH.


----------



## doctornine

Spitfire Chaps, thankyou indeed for the N7 vintage keys. A very much appreciated gesture.


----------



## sostenuto

Lee Blaske said:


> I think I disagree. If a person didn't purchase prior to the originally promised date, and now that date is delayed (and no longer guaranteed on the website), I don't think Spitfire owes them anything.
> 
> I did place my order based on the initially promised release date, and I got the complimentary N7. It was a nice gesture on Spitfire's part. I really wouldn't have been upset with the delay, and wouldn't have expected anything additional. $hit happens. I didn't particularly need N7, because I've already got those instruments covered eight ways to Sunday (plus, I actually own several of the real things). But, it's still nice. Spitfire is definitely trying. I hope they make a lot of money off of this new tool, and are able to employ a bunch of people.
> 
> I was more perturbed about the email regarding the whole ARG thing. That just struck me as wrong, and a weird thing to send customers who have spent thousands of dollars on professional tools. But, I've since calmed down about that, too. It's Saturday night, and I've had two glasses of wine, and everything is just fine.



Yeah .... crud does happen  ___ but nothing I get tooo perturbed about. Will purchase, but wait now and follow reviews. etc. N7 would have been a great bonus, but .... moving forward.
Regards,


----------



## Musicam

I need


Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there gang,
> 
> We issued these free copies of N7 to people who had bought Phobos with the express understanding that their pre-orders were going to be delivered on the 6th. We removed any reference to this date from the site at 9am BST on Friday the 7th when it became clear that our new downloader app was going to create problems for some of our users.
> 
> Best wishes and thanks for your kind words, it is keeping us going through a very difficult week.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH


I need an Albion like Phobos.  Please, think this question. It would be great!


----------



## sostenuto

(edit) properly admonished and not appropriate earlier comment on this Forum/Thread.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Heya Sost, are you really advertising another dev's sale on our Phobos thread? I'm sure BT and the rest of the Spitfire team who are working all hours would be delighted by this breach of etiquette.

Hmmm.

CH.


----------



## woodsdenis

@Spitfire Team Are you extending the intro period Christian ? ( BTW never knew you worked with Anne Dudley who is a genius in my book.)


----------



## sostenuto

Spitfire Team said:


> Heya Sost, are you really advertising another dev's sale on our Phobos thread? I'm sure BT and the rest of the Spitfire team who are working all hours would be delighted by this breach of etiquette.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> CH.



Yeh... point taken. Edited earlier comment.


----------



## guydoingmusic

sostenuto said:


> Yeh... point taken. As no Thread on SAMPLE Talk .... easy to lose focus ... for just an amateur.
> 
> My bad! Really hope Phobos gets off to a good start, soon ....
> 
> Would have been a very happy amateur camper waiting for BT Phobos and enjoying N7 in the meantime ...


Not to derail the thread... but as a customer who purchased ahead of time with the original promised release date and having planned on using Phobos for a project that time, I appreciated Spitfires kind gesture of sending me a free library. I didn't NEED it nor did they HAVE to do it. Delays happen all the time. And while I won't be able to use Phobos on the project that I initially wanted to use it on, I'm still looking forward to it's capabilities and getting to see how I can fit it in my workflow. I also would have been slightly offended had they offered a free library to anyone who just buys Phobos now... It isn't an inconvenience to anyone now who purchases. It's just not the right thing to do on their end. They know that. We know that. Just like it isn't really proper to post other developers sales on a commercial announcement thread. Amateur or not. 

I beta test for other developers so I see first hand how these delays happen. It isn't intentional. Just a thing that happens. 

So thank you again to @Spitfire Team for the free gift! Can't wait to play with Phobos!


----------



## lpuser

Dear Spitifre Team, any news on when the promo codes for solving the puzzle are going to be sent out? I really like to order before going on Easter holidays. Thanks a lot!

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Tom,

These will go out once we have released Phobos, you will be able to buy whilst on holiday and download when you return.

Best.

CH


----------



## windyweekend

I'm just grateful that my current Director hasn't got his act together at the best of times (unless he's on this thread then he's actually a pretty organized and generous kind of guy), giving me a (slightly perspiring) window of opportunity to wait until Phobos comes. I really, really would like to use it for the current cues I'm delivering on so am crossing fingers we can get it time!


----------



## rlw

Does anyone know if tomorrow is release day? Would love to use this on my current project


----------



## Harry

rlw said:


> Does anyone know if tomorrow is release day? Would love to use this on my current project


Today - Thursday 13th April - is release day.


----------



## Spitfire Team

For anyone who needs their whistle tickled all presets and sound sources now listed on product page:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bt-phobos/


----------



## MaxOctane

Spitfire Team said:


> For anyone who needs their whistle tickled all presets and sound sources now listed on product page:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bt-phobos/



Congrats!!

Will you be posting the list of 90 sextillion combinations of sounds, too? 

Please please do a walkthrough of Mayhem. I simply can't get enough of the transition at 1:12. *SO GOOD.*


----------



## windyweekend

Spitfire Team said:


> For anyone who needs their whistle tickled all presets and sound sources now listed on product page:


I think the interweb just expanded by 10%...


----------



## Harry

Not wanting to sound impatient or anything ...  ... but as we have a DAY, do we also have a TIME of release?


----------



## rlw

Excited ... waiting ... legs jumping ... ugh


----------



## guydoingmusic

Twitter says "AVAILABLE NOW"  *and so does my download folder*


----------



## Harry

Downloading. Only another 3 days, 4 hours and 17 minutes left ...


----------



## Øivind

the new downloader does not start here after install :/ clicking on it does nothing *sadpanda*
tried to reinstall, reboot etc.


----------



## Spitfire Team

FOLKS... WE'RE LIVE:

​


----------



## rjk1482

Spitfire Team said:


> FOLKS... WE'RE LIVE:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Congratulations guys! Can't wait to create! Will the discount promo codes from be mailed out today/soon?


----------



## rjk1482

rjk1482 said:


> Congratulations guys! Can't wait to create! Will the discount promo codes from be mailed out today/soon?


If I'd waited 5 seconds longer before posting, I'd have the answer to when the promo codes would be mailed out  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Øivind

because is wrote it as the last post on page12, this might be missed.
I am having trouble starting the Spitfire Audio Library Manager (the new one).
I downloaded the one for Win7 and up (as i am on win7). After install, i click on the icon, i get prompted by the Windows User Account Control pop-up, I click yes to allow the program to do changes, and nothing happens. It is if the program instantly quits.


----------



## jbellamy1978

Hi oivind_rosvold, we're looking into that problem for you now. Please bear with us.


----------



## Øivind

jbellamy1978 said:


> Hi oivind_rosvold, we're looking into that problem for you now. Please bear with us.



Thanks


----------



## Spitfire Team

...and for those of you who requested this:


----------



## babylonwaves

downloaded phobos. installer thinks that it cannot extract from the download location. so i'm downloading again 22GB. not a good start. the download location is fine, it worked for all other libraries as well.

update: now the download interrupts all the time.

update: i'm using version 1.8.2 (9) of the library manager on 10.12.3 - i now realise that thee is a much newer version (2.0.14) if that's required it should say so in the splash screen Phobos shows in the installer ...

@Spitfire Team - you need (more) beta testers badly.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there, we have been downloading and beta testing with a team of over 50 all week and have had a 99.9% success rate. But you DO need to use the latest v of our downloader app as instructed.

Would love to hear feedback on the synth... this is a big big day for us.

CH


----------



## rlw

Downloading now. 90 % complete .. excited


----------



## babylonwaves

christian,

the only instructions i find are on the download page for the installer. this is not a place you visit when you already have it ... i'm not saying this to sabotage your celebration, i'm doing this because it is really not obvious at all. and yes, you will get feedback for sure.

you need to change the instructions here:


----------



## nulautre

instruction #1 in the download email is "Please visit http://www.spitfireaudio.com/library-manager/ to download and install the latest version of the Spitfire Audio Library Manager."

People must be skipping over this in their excitement 

Personal Sidenote: I sure wish i could get faster internet in my corner of the world...


----------



## rlw

100% Installed...Going into my cave now... I may not be seen for a week


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks, we're looking at lots of people with flying downloads which is great. Any probs please put them into our service dept who can help far quicker than I can here. But it seems to be going good from where we're sitting.

Thanks always for your trust and support.

CH


----------



## babylonwaves

nulautre said:


> instruction #1 in the download email is "Please visit http://www.spitfireaudio.com/library-manager/ to download and install the latest version of the Spitfire Audio Library Manager."


okay. makes sense. but i didn't get this email. i just thought, before I go, i'll open the library manager and check if it's available now.


----------



## rlw

I am a big fan... 
Thanks


----------



## Zaroff

nulautre said:


> People must be skipping over this in their excitement



Fair enough  Downloading fast, though, which is nice.


----------



## guydoingmusic

Installer is stalling for me :(


----------



## rlw

Is there a secret to get BT Probos to being visible in VE PRO ? It seems that VE PRO does not see it.


----------



## Adam Takacs

The new library manager does not start :(


----------



## Øivind

tadam said:


> The new library manager does not start :(


Are you on Windows 7? I have the same problem (on win7) and i got a reply that they are looking into it.

edit: The new Library Manager did work on Win10 tho. Tested it on my gaming rig.


----------



## rlw

I am on Windows 10 using VEP 6. (pc slave for Mac - Logic Pro X)


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hey Guy, check that your isp isn't choking (pause and resume) and then if problem persists contact our service team, we're seeing lots of successful DLs here.

CH


----------



## guydoingmusic

Win7 here. The crazy thing is... the original installer I had was working fine. Then about halfway into the download it stopped working.


----------



## windyweekend

tadam said:


> The new library manager does not start :(


I'm experiencing the same thing here - downloaded and installed fine. Just won't start/open. Also Win7.


----------



## guydoingmusic

Spitfire Team said:


> Hey Guy, check that your isp isn't choking (pause and resume) and then if problem persists contact our service team, we're seeing lots of successful DLs here.
> 
> CH


filed a support ticket. 

Thanks, Christian!


----------



## windyweekend

guydoingmusic said:


> Win7 here. The crazy thing is... the original installer I had was working fine. Then about halfway into the download it stopped working.


Ditto. I got halfway through the download before it threw an error (then I remembered I needed to upgrade the Lib Manager. The new Lib Manager then installed fine but won't open.


----------



## pfmusic

guydoingmusic said:


> filed a support ticket.
> 
> Thanks, Christian!


-----------------------------------------

I had the same problem but deleted library manager and re-installed it again.

It's working fine and downloading much faster than before.

Bring on Phobos!

Cheers Spitfire Team


----------



## Musicam

Works fine in Mac?


----------



## windyweekend

pfmusic said:


> -----------------------------------------
> 
> I had the same problem but deleted library manager and re-installed it again.
> 
> It's working fine and downloading much faster than before.
> 
> Bring on Phobos!
> 
> Cheers Spitfire Team


Obvious idea this one (the best ones usually are), but tried this and still no luck. Wont start.


----------



## rlw

I installed on PC Windows 10 and the Library Manager says it is installed, but I find no evidence of an application for BT Probos which I believed was to be a stand along application. VE Pro does not see it either. When I look in Windows "programs(86)" directory there is a "VstPlugins" Folder with a 32 bit dll for PT Probos but there is no 64 bit Dll. This could be a huge problem for 64 bit installations. When I added the folder to VE Pro Scan folder, VE Pro still did not recognize the VST


----------



## pfmusic

windyweekend said:


> Obvious idea this one (the best ones usually are), but tried this and still no luck. Wont start.



I hope you get it to work.


----------



## windyweekend

According to the SA site the new Lib Manager only supports Win8+ which is a shame. I'm not going to upgrade my PCs on my network for one product. Hope they find a solution here or this is money down the pan.


----------



## rlw

I found that I must open a 32 bit VE Pro Server 32bit Session to see BT Probes.


----------



## Zaroff

FWIW it installed just fine, on Win10, both 32 and 64 bit DLLs, in their respective VST folders without my doing anything.


----------



## rlw

I finally found 64 bit folder and added it to the VE Pro Folder Scan. Moving to next step


----------



## Øivind

windyweekend said:


> According to the SA site the new Lib Manager only supports Win8+ which is a shame. I'm not going to upgrade my PCs on my network for one product. Hope they find a solution here or this is money down the pan.



It said Windows 7 and up a few minutes ago... *sigh*


----------



## Musicam

Any review of Phobos, the bank of sounds, no presets, like hybrid cinematic scoring tool, please? Thanks!


----------



## Ruffian Price

Very fun to screw around in and make some crazy sounds, harder to get a specific sound out of it if you're trying to integrate Phobos into a project you've already started. I'm still getting to know the bank and as for now the best sounds I've got are mostly evolving pads (and boy do they evolve, you can hold down a chord for minutes like it's EVO GRID with synths) and tonal rhythmic loops (that one's easy, take a pad sound, turn down the decay, set a percussion loop as the impulse). If you don't have your bases covered when it comes to hybrid scoring tools, you won't find _everything_ you're looking for here. Get Albion One or eDNA01 first, then Phobos as a sonic expansion.

I generally feel like it's easier to get inspiration from this plugin and use it to _start _projects rather than as a utility _within _a project.


----------



## Zaroff

First feedback: nice sounding synth, one can definitely see the possibilities. Two remarks so far: the volume variations between patches are _extreme _at times. And, it most definitely would benefit from a browser à la Omnisphere. Circulating through patches is a chore...


----------



## woodsdenis

CPU usage anyone ?


----------



## windyweekend

woodsdenis said:


> CPU usage anyone ?


...and RAM?


----------



## Musicam

Ruffian Price said:


> Very fun to screw around in and make some crazy sounds, harder to get a specific sound out of it if you're trying to integrate Phobos into a project you've already started. I'm still getting to know the bank and as for now the best sounds I've got are mostly evolving pads (and boy do they evolve, you can hold down a chord for minutes like it's EVO GRID with synths) and tonal rhythmic loops (that one's easy, take a pad sound, turn down the decay, set a percussion loop as the impulse). If you don't have your bases covered when it comes to hybrid scoring tools, you won't find _everything_ you're looking for here. Get Albion One or eDNA01 first, then Phobos as a sonic expansion.
> 
> I generally feel like it's easier to get inspiration from this plugin and use it to _start _projects rather than as a utility _within _a project.



Thank you! Any strings, drums for hybrid cinematic music for adding into Albion?


----------



## Ruffian Price

woodsdenis said:


> CPU usage anyone ?


Playing back a test sequence with six instances (some pads and rhythm) I've got 22% CPU usage (i5-3570K) and 1.3GB RAM committed by the DAW. AFAIK the principles of convolution make it consume more resources proportionally to the length of the IRs you're using (after a while every sample you're processing needs to be the sum of combined multiplications between the IR and your buffer, convolving with a 4-second impulse at 44.1kHz means ~8 million operations per second).


----------



## Welldone

windyweekend said:


> According to the SA site the new Lib Manager only supports Win8+ which is a shame. I'm not going to upgrade my PCs on my network for one product. Hope they find a solution here or this is money down the pan.



I'm in the same boat. No Phobos for me then, unfortunately.


----------



## Musicam

OK! Great Information! I am thinking


----------



## resound

First impressions: these are some amazing sounds!

A preset menu would be nice. The manual shows the presets divided into folders, but all my 716 presets are stored in one folder labeled "Factory Presets"...Hmmm.....


----------



## jbellamy1978

Thanks for the feedback folks. It seems we've got a bug on Windows 7 which we will aim to fix over the long weekend. We're really sorry to keep you Win 7 users in suspense for a little longer. As our website suggests, we can currently support Win 8+ at the moment, and will let you know on here when the fix is in place for the earlier OS.


----------



## Øivind

jbellamy1978 said:


> Thanks for the feedback folks. It seems we've got a bug on Windows 7 which we will aim to fix over the long weekend. We're really sorry to keep you Win 7 users in suspense for a little longer. As our website suggests, we can currently support Win 8+ at the moment, and will let you know on here when the fix is in place for the earlier OS.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## windyweekend

jbellamy1978 said:


> Thanks for the feedback folks. It seems we've got a bug on Windows 7 which we will aim to fix over the long weekend. We're really sorry to keep you Win 7 users in suspense for a little longer. As our website suggests, we can currently support Win 8+ at the moment, and will let you know on here when the fix is in place for the earlier OS.


Thanks for trying to get this working on win7. Hate to think you'll be doing this over a long weekend though...


----------



## emasters

Mac OS X here - downloaded using the latest Library Manager. Can't find the plugins in either the AU or VST folders. And the only plugin available directly to copy, in the download package is AAX, which I don't need. And where does the content go? I'm sure it's a great product. But how about a simple ReadMe file that explains what's included and how to install it.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi emasters, this should all install automatically... are you sure you're on the latest v of the DL manager? if you are contact support. This should all be very simple.


----------



## emasters

Thanks for the follow-up. It is the most recent DL Manager, so I'll send a support request. I assumed it would end up in the correct folder -- perhaps I'm missing something? Appreciate the help.


----------



## emasters

Ok - just figured it out, so I'll post if others have the same question. On OS X, there are the user and system Audio folders. All my prior plugins have been installed into the System Audio folder, so that's where I checked. BT Phobos installs into the User Audio AU and VST folders. Clearly this will work fine, but I'm not used to finding plugins installed there. It's cool -- thanks again for the quick follow-up (must be late in the UK).


----------



## ok_tan

downloading with 62 Mbps...that will take around a year  (ok, I am in asia, things go a bit slow over here sometimes)
edit: it has settled for 22 Mbps


----------



## Daniel James

Few quick questions.

Is there no preset saving built in? Feels like this is kind of an important feature for a synth. Not only just for patches but for mappings/LFOs/convolution setting etc. I feel like I'm spending a lot of time redoing the same things over and over.

Are there any global effects or filters? would be cool to be able to apply a global LPF to the modwheel for example.

Also maybe I am blind but I bought the synth on the impression I would also have access to the .wav files (the site even advertises "22.9 GB UNCOMPRESSED .WAV" in its key stats) This was a major selling point for me as I liked the look of BT's last loop set (the nu skool one). Can you point me to where they are?

So far I am finding the concept interesting. Taking a while to adjust to the way the UI works (like release going left for longer and right for shorter heh that got me at first) and there are times where changing a sound or convolution almost blows up my speaker because its much louder than the others. Not a bad start, gunna have to learn this a bit.

-DJ


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Dan,

Many of the questions you ask here are answered is in the user manual.

http://spitfire-www-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/BTPhobosUserManual.pdf

Yes, you can save presets like you would any other plugin, via the library or 'settings' section of the DAW header that appears above the plugin. As shown in page 13.

We've never released anything as raw WAVs for very obvious reasons. We advertise the uncompressed amounts so you get an absolute indication of how large the library is. This again is common practise for us and every one of our products is advertised this way. And again, none of _those_ are offered up as raw WAVs. The 4 years of research and dev (2 which we undertook with BT) is to _not_ just create another sample set, but to challenge the paradigm.

Your idea re. globals is one that is being looked into implementing for future versions and is absolutely valid (these things come to the fore not in QA but when using as a composer I find). The way polyconvolution works makes for a volatile mix if not used with a degree of experience! For me the learning curve was a little steeper than just another synth / sample player, but it is fair to say no steeper than had I just laid my eyes on my very first analogue synth. It is after all a very different way of using sound.

When working on the music for the trailer and creating all my presets I would admit one to two day bedding in period before it clicked and I 'got it' so whilst I'm massively thankful for 'first look' impressions here, I'd also really appreciate people's opinions, views and feedback once they've had a chance to let it bed in, particularly when using in anger. Each and every one of us here at Spitfire HQ had our own mini-epiphanies, Harnek, Oliver, Homay, Stanley (who said 'its like an electronic Albion'), and myself who couldn't believe how versatile and unique the experience and many of the sounds I created were.

Thanks again Daniel.

CH


----------



## Daniel James

Spitfire Team said:


> Yes, you can save presets like you would any other plugin, via the library or 'settings' section of the DAW header that appears above the plugin. As shown in page 13.



Saving a patch preset in Cubase works great but its super cumbersome in Ableton live, a built in preset manager would be more than useful I'm sure you agree. And I have indeed read the manual already. There were a few places where I needed to know what to do heh.



Spitfire Team said:


> We've never released anything as raw WAVs for very obvious reasons. We advertise the uncompressed amounts so you get an absolute indication of how large the library is. This again is common practise for us and every one of our products is advertised this way. And again, none of _those_ are offered up as raw WAVs. The 4 years of research and dev (2 which we undertook with BT) is to _not_ just create another sample set, but to challenge the paradigm.



The way its worded on the site lead me to believe it was .wav The page even specifically used the .wav format. There are no .wav's ....you can see my confusion??

I'll be honest for this library I can't see the downside of also releasing the WAV's. One of the big draw of the product is the loops. Loop packs come as .wav files all the time with no ill effect. I can understand the need to not release pad sounds as .wav but it can make a library considerably more useful if presented in an open format. Again I am just a bit miffed on that one cause of the wording. The loops sound great, even just as is, like one would use from Breaks from the Nu Skool, but it seems a bit much to have to load up the synth, then render the loop as audio in the DAW just to do things to the beat that the synth itself wasnt built for.



Spitfire Team said:


> Your idea re. globals is one that is being looked into implementing for future versions and is absolutely valid (these things come to the fore not in QA but when using as a composer I find). The way polyconvolution works makes for a volatile mix if not used with a degree of experience! For me the learning curve was a little steeper than just another synth / sample player, but it is fair to say no steeper than had I just laid my eyes on my very first analogue synth. It is after all a very different way of using sound.



Absolutely this is a new way of using a sound and trust me when I say I am giving it the biggest benefit of the doubt for that. I also get its your first synth and I don't even want to imagine the technical brain required to add something a dumbass such as me would call 'simple' like a global LPF system so if its a possibility in the future I am already invested so can only cheer it on.



Spitfire Team said:


> When working on the music for the trailer and creating all my presets I would admit one to two day bedding in period before it clicked and I 'got it' so whilst I'm massively thankful for 'first look' impressions here, I'd also really appreciate people's opinions, views and feedback once they've had a chance to let it bed in, particularly when using in anger. Each and every one of us here at Spitfire HQ had our own mini-epiphanies, Harnek, Oliver, Homay, Stanley (who said 'its like an electronic Albion', and myself who couldn't believe how versatile and unique the experience and many of the sounds I created were.



I can respect that and i'll get back to how I feel about it in a couple of days. My first impressions though are impacted by the above. Not game breaking.

-DJ


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Dan,

I'll certainly mention the preset thing to the dev team. I didn't know about it not being so easy in Ableton.

We don't release WAVs for piracy reasons. Many devs who do are absolutely slaughtered by torrents, if we don't value and respect our IP we can't expect people to value and respect it on our behalf. Many devs see piracy as free advertising (I have heard that verbatim from a major major dev CEO) we don't share that view. We're just a little bit posh that way.

I will discuss with comms about the use of the full stop maybe just uncompressed (48k WAV) would be more implicit. We still need to advertise the uncompressed size as people are not familiar with compression rates, especially for our new .spitfire protocol.

Thanks as always for taking time to write.

CH.


----------



## Daniel James

Spitfire Team said:


> I'll certainly mention the preset thing to the dev team. I didn't know about it not being so easy in Ableton.



Thanks I will use it in Cubase for now so not the end of the world at all.



Spitfire Team said:


> We don't release WAVs for piracy reasons. Many devs who do are absolutely slaughtered by torrents, if we don't value and respect our IP we can't expect people to value and respect it on our behalf. Many devs see piracy as free advertising (I have heard that verbatim from a major major dev CEO) we don't share that view. We're just a little bit posh that way.



Ah I get that I really do. I mean fuck I have been pirated to hell and back by this point but the fact it was WAV's I don't think made the difference. The cunts seem to do it regardless. Perhaps one could apply for wavs directly after purchase on a per case basis 

Yeah maybe just say its uncompressed audio. Instead of .wav as there aren't actually any .wavs.

Please don't get me wrong the library has some stellar content. Just want to help make it the best it can be as it has all the potential in the world. Great concept for sure.

-DJ


----------



## Welldone

Hi Spitfire Team,

Like Dan I would be interested in buying Phobos for the source loops alone, because I'd have to run Phobos on a... ahem ... vintage PC. I perfectly understand why you don't give access to the wavs. But would it be possible to play back the loops through Phobos without the convolution on, if my PC couldn't handle it? Of course I realise that's not the intended use of the result of all your hard work...

I'm just asking as a big Spitfire fan.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Yes simply load the source sounds and don't load the IRs and / or simply turn the source sounds wet value to zero.

There's quite a sexy signal path diagram here that demonstrates a totally dry path to the amp that doesn't go any where near the convolution process:







Best

CH


----------



## Welldone

Thanks a lot for the quick reply, Christian!

Come here, wallet, come here!


----------



## Harry

Do I understand right that Phobos won't run on Windows 7? Or its just a temporary issue with the new download manager not working in Windows 7?

Edit: I see in the manual it works with Windows 7. Just seems at the moment not to be downloadable.


----------



## windyweekend

SA - Is there anyway to get the old Win7 Library Manager back until someone's looked into the Phobos compatibility? I've got other non-Phobos/N7 related products I've recently purchased that I now can't download/install either (because I uninstalled it trying to get the new one working which wasn't the smartest idea on my part).


----------



## Harry

windyweekend said:


> SA - Is there anyway to get the old Win7 Library Manager back until someone's looked into the Phobos compatibility? I've got other non-Phobos/N7 related products I've recently purchased that I now can't download/install either (because I uninstalled it trying to get the new one working which wasn't the smartest idea on my part).


Looks like the original download manager is still there on the downloads page: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/library-manager/


----------



## windyweekend

Harry said:


> Looks like the original download manager is still there on the downloads page: http://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/library-manager/


Thanks Harry. One day I'll actually scroll down a web page before assuming I've seen all its content!


----------



## ChunkyBloke

I'm certainly going to push the button on a purchase, but I will add a +100 to an in-built preset manager. I use more than one DAW on a regular basis so relying solely on the DAW's native preset management system is a right royal pain in the posterior as those presets cannot be shared between DAWs.


----------



## babylonwaves

Spitfire Team said:


> Yes, you can save presets like you would any other plugin, via the library or 'settings' section of the DAW header that appears above the plugin. As shown in page 13.


a missing way to save cross-DAW setting will likely result in no third party patch libraries.
at the same time, you (Spitfire) seem to have a way to create presets (which i assume are the same on every platform). would it be simple to enable this to everybody?

by the way: i'm really missing next/previous setting buttons in the UI. i cannot use the ones Logic provides because they browse through the entire pool of patches instead of a folder i'm interested in. or do I miss something?

one last thing: is there really no mono mode for the sound sources?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there, it isn't a retail outlet so it would be demos only and Good Friday is a bank holiday hence us not being open. Apologies if we weren't clear and hope to see you soon.

CH.


----------



## neugens

Are there any reviews already?


----------



## Spitfire Team

thereus said:


> Well, I wasn't the only one to make the journey to have a look as I met others outside who had come from much further than I. It seems to me to be more likely that a demo exhibition would be open on a bank holiday than a retail shop. Anyway, open is what your event page said it would be so it was hardly unreasonable of us to have believed you.


 
Apologies again, I've asked the marketing team and event organisers to be more explicit with Easter opening hours. 

CH.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thats a kind gesture thanks thereus. CH


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

neugens said:


> Are there any reviews already?


The sound Phobos can produce is amazing, the work flow UI is easy to use. If you can effort or adjust the investment you should Go ahead.


----------



## pfmusic

I've had a few hours tonight to play around with Phobos and really impressed with what I've heard so far. I've just scraped the surface of what you can achieve with this wonderful synth.

Working fine in Cubase and already saved two presets.

Lots more to learn!

Well done Spitfire Audio!


----------



## charlieclouser

Am I missing something, or are there no next / previous preset buttons in the plugin GUI? Thankfully, upon install it seems that the presets were copied / converted to AUpreset format and installed in Logic's directories so that I can use Logic's next / previous buttons at the top of the AU plugin window - but the subfolders were not created so it's all one huge list, with no division into rhythmic, tonal, etc.

So.... thanks for making the presets install as AUpresets, but replicating the folder hierarchy of the built-in preset system would be great, as would a next / previous button for any and all browsers within the plugin - presets, samples, etc.

BTW it sounds really great and inspirational - great work Spitfire! I'll be putting it to use immediately!


----------



## rjk1482

charlieclouser said:


> Am I missing something, or are there no next / previous preset buttons in the plugin GUI? Thankfully, upon install it seems that the presets were copied / converted to AUpreset format and installed in Logic's directories so that I can use Logic's next / previous buttons at the top of the AU plugin window - but the subfolders were not created so it's all one huge list, with no division into rhythmic, tonal, etc.
> 
> So.... thanks for making the presets install as AUpresets, but replicating the folder hierarchy of the built-in preset system would be great, as would a next / previous button for any and all browsers within the plugin - presets, samples, etc.
> 
> BTW it sounds really great and inspirational - great work Spitfire! I'll be putting it to use immediately!



Completely agree. The current preset browsing system slows you down quite a lot. 

The sounds are amazing though. waiting to learn more!


----------



## ok_tan

seriously? I cannot move phobos from my download pc to my studio pc? and yes, I read the FAQ about missing presets etc...my folders are all complete after copying from my download pc.. -

I am in Indonesia and I don't want to have my studio pc for 48 hours connected to the internet just to AGAIN download phobos. - any other solution? (due to the local import tax regulations usb key is not an alternative)


----------



## nulautre

charlieclouser said:


> Am I missing something, or are there no next / previous preset buttons in the plugin GUI? Thankfully, upon install it seems that the presets were copied / converted to AUpreset format and installed in Logic's directories so that I can use Logic's next / previous buttons at the top of the AU plugin window - but the subfolders were not created so it's all one huge list, with no division into rhythmic, tonal, etc.
> 
> So.... thanks for making the presets install as AUpresets, but replicating the folder hierarchy of the built-in preset system would be great, as would a next / previous button for any and all browsers within the plugin - presets, samples, etc.
> 
> BTW it sounds really great and inspirational - great work Spitfire! I'll be putting it to use immediately!




I was bummed about the previous/next buttons too... then i actually RTFM and learned you can use the up and down arrow keys. (who knew there was actually good stuff in a plugin manual --first time i've ever read one)


----------



## windyweekend

charlieclouser said:


> ...the subfolders were not created so it's all one huge list, with no division into rhythmic, tonal, etc.


Am waiting for the Win7 lib manager fix before I can get my hands on this, so have a Q for those who've got this up and running already - Data science 101 best practice is to have either a tiered taxonomy OR have a search/tagging engine for finding stuff (ideally both). With a flat taxonomy folder structure like I'm hearing we have here (i.e. none), is there any way to tag or 'star' presets like you can with Red Cola? - this would at least give us the ability to gradually score the best stuff and be able to find it easily (and more so over time). RC does have Atmos, drones etc in buckets but there's still hundreds in each folder so the starring feature from eDNA worked quite well. Do we have anything similar here so we can organize stuff ourselves if needs be (e.g. 1 star = tonal, 2 star = rhythmic etc)?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks for the feedback folks, it is very helpful and we already have a bunch of feature additions to future upgrades.

For those of you who haven't seen, we've also made an extended trailer / feature which gives more insight into the genesis of Phobos:


----------



## charlieclouser

nulautre said:


> I was bummed about the previous/next buttons too... then i actually RTFM and learned you can use the up and down arrow keys. (who knew there was actually good stuff in a plugin manual --first time i've ever read one)



Awesome! I am an idiot. A manual? What's that?


----------



## -Janne-

I knew I should have update windows 7 to 10 when it was free


----------



## Vastman

Thought there would be loads of Spitfire demos/walkthrus by now... Thank you, Thorston for sharing and giving me a bit better sense of things out of the box...look forward to more... Interesting creature from the bits revealed to date


----------



## Harry

Anyone got any update on the Windows 7 situation?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Harry,

The new DL app does not currently support Windows 7. We plan to add win7 support as an upgrade to the downloader app next week. 

Best wishes.

CH


----------



## Harry

Next week?! That is, to put it mildly, dissappointing.


----------



## tokatila

-Janne- said:


> I knew I should have update windows 7 to 10 when it was free


 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/accessibility/windows10upgrade

You're welcome.


----------



## Spitfire Team

We're a family oriented company so don't think it is fair to deny the Spitfire team time with their loved ones over weekends. It is regrettable that this release got pushed back to the Easter holidays but we feel strongly about this hence the slight delay. We've done our best to compensate people who bought during the pre-sale with our specific dates which we missed, and are, for anyone who has not downloaded yet happy to offer a refund. Just contact support as usual. A skeleton team is still attending to tickets as quickly as we can. We took a judgement call to push out our new plugin to the large majority of users confident of an experience comparable to our other libraries (ie most download fine and all of them work!) with this small subset of users having to wait just a few more days. Windows 7 is full of quirks that we didn't anticipate.

With apologies.

CH.


----------



## charlieclouser

Welp, the up/down arrow keys do just what I though they would - goes to previous / next track in Logic instead of scrolling through presets in Phobos. So... yeah, I'm not reassigning those. After a few hours playing with it (and loving the sound), here's some thoughts:

- Even if it's a couple of little buttons that need to be clicked on in the Phobos UI, we definitely need next / previous buttons for every element that's currently accessed via pop-up menus, directories, etc. Presets, samples, IRs, etc.

- I am very pleased that the factory presets get installed into Logic's plugin settings pop-up at the top of the plugin window, but they not folder-ized like they are in the plugin's native browser, which is a drag, and they don't show up in Logic's left-hand Library browser - so I guess they're not AUpreset files after all - so I couldn't manually organize them and delete excess without disturbing the original install - which would be nice....

- Dang but that user interface is tiny. Yeah, I'm on a 4k tiny-vision display, but still.... things like the voice count readout is... wow. Small. Resizable someday? 

- Some of the decorative stuff on the UI is a bit, well.... a little fussy. The morse code across the top, the little blips and dots in the graphics - I keep clicking on them hoping to find the global pitch bend range control.

- Speaking of which, am I an idiot? I can't find a single, unified global pitch bend range control. Is there one?

But, hey - for a v1.0 release it's pretty amazing - no crashes, no weirdness, and the sonic world it opens up is great. 

Again, amazing work Spitfire!


----------



## Øivind

ok_tan said:


> seriously? I cannot move phobos from my download pc to my studio pc? and yes, I read the FAQ about missing presets etc...my folders are all complete after copying from my download pc.. -
> 
> I am in Indonesia and I don't want to have my studio pc for 48 hours connected to the internet just to AGAIN download phobos. - any other solution? (due to the local import tax regulations usb key is not an alternative)



The content files are encrypted and wont work when copied to another computer.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks Charlie, before we released V1.0 I requested the preset saving function and the nav buttons as you suggest so expect them (hopefully in the first) in an upgrade... 

I agree re. size I use it on my laptop and have my monitor scaled "more space" which means its pretty darn small! I will add this to the funnel. 

I also think we're gonna try to add some effects, hopefully global and local just filters and EQs... I think the IRs often have a 'sound' which I'd like to scoop a bit sometimes... But I'm with you on the content and the fact that this puupy is doing some seriously nuts stuff and I'm absolutely CANING it on my system and have yet to have a crash is something I'm really proud of.

Yay Spitfire Team!

CH


----------



## Øivind

charlieclouser said:


> - Some of the decorative stuff on the UI is a bit, well.... a little fussy. The morse code across the top, the little blips and dots in the graphics



I do not know if this works or is meant to be used by us at all.
I think there is a Simple GUI option in the phobos.conf file, i am not able to test this myself and what it does, but might be worth checking out by setting it to 1 or somehting. I think this file is created after you first start Phobos. Found in users/username/appdata/roaming/spitfire audio/settings on windows 7/10.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

Vastman said:


> Thought there would be loads of Spitfire demos/walkthrus by now... Thank you, Thorston for sharing and giving me a bit better sense of things out of the box...look forward to more... Interesting creature from the bits revealed to date




Good job finding it on youtube)


----------



## Coincidental

Spitfire Team said:


> I also think we're gonna try to add some effects, hopefully global and local just filters and EQs... I think the IRs often have a 'sound' which I'd like to scoop a bit sometimes


Yes, absolutely. A per-convolution high-Q mid-band EQ (or 2?) on each advanced convolver controls page, to go along with the HPF and LFP, would be very useful. Like physical modelling, convolution can be prone to odd resonances focused on small frequency bands (even 1-2 notes), and you need a tool to tame these.

The other things (apart from user preset saving and tagging within the plugin) that I felt were missing in the way of workflow were a way of resetting individual sources back to default after (usually accidentally) randomising parameters (maybe I'll stop clicking on those randomisers after time, though) and a way to copy/paste/duplicate sources/convolutions between slots.

Generally, though, great work! It seems pretty stable and nowhere near as high on CPU as I feared it might be. It'll take a while to sort through the material that's here though, to get a full sense of the sound design possibilities that are on offer. The inclusion of the gates, for instance, is really unusual and interesting - look forward to working out some uses for them...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

A second one just for you Vastman




Vastman said:


> Thought there would be loads of Spitfire demos/walkthrus by now... Thank you, Thorston for sharing and giving me a bit better sense of things out of the box...look forward to more... Interesting creature from the bits revealed to date


----------



## Dr.Quest

I took the plunge and bought and downloaded this. Superfast download on a 16mps connection. Took about 3 hours or so on a Saturday morning. Easy install.
Quick walkthrough and I am very happy so far. Wonderful sounds. Great job Spitfire team! Awesome work!


----------



## Vastman

Thorsten Meyer said:


> A second one just for you Vastman



Thanks again, Thorsten... Have to say I'm really on the fense on this one... I go from... "got loads of this stuff already" to "oh, wow" to "how will this fit into my personal creative process?" will it slow it down, interrupt flow, add inspiring creative nudges, confound me and waste time, and /or truly bring a new dimension into my space?

Glad to have another couple weeks to monitor and ponder as I unpack and set up a new creative space... Really appreciate your raw meanderings...


----------



## neugens

Vastman said:


> Thanks again, Thorsten... Have to say I'm really on the fense on this one... I go from... "got loads of this stuff already" to "oh, wow" to "how will this fit into my personal creative process?" will it slow it down, interrupt flow, add inspiring creative nudges, confound me and waste time, and /or truly bring a new dimension into my space?
> 
> Glad to have another couple weeks to monitor and ponder as I unpack and set up a new creative space... Really appreciate your raw meanderings...



I'm on the fence too. This seems to a really wonderful tool with lots of possibilities but that will probably all drive the composition in a certain direction if not used with care. It still intrigues me a lot, though. The price currently is ok, especially if you got a discount by solving the "investigation", I would not buy it at full price though. I was about to get it in preorder but waited to get the promised prize (which is a shame, since I could have gotten the nord samples too, which then meant it was a no brainer bargain, but well...). Today I went to see Ghost in the Shell and thought that this synth would have been a perfect example to score its music. My feeling is that this is a very awesome tool to keep in your arsenal, as long as its not the primary one.


----------



## nulautre

I spent about 8 hours playing with Phobos last night and here are my thoughts:

The Sound is AMAZING! seriously I am loving the sounds I'm getting out of it... Add some Vahalla Room on the Sulaco settings and you can get evolving pads for days!

The UI is ok but could use some tweaking (as others have mentioned)
* Up/Down arrows for the presets would be an improvement
* Some sort of scaling would be appreciated as well (even a "simple" 1x or 2x magnification like what is available on the Xfer Cthulu plugin) I'm running at 1080p and some of the UI is difficult to read. (it should be noted that i am on the older side too )

The other feature i would love to see is to the way it deals with voices once you have gone over the voice limit. Currently it will stop adding voices once you have passed the voice limit (32 on my laptop). It would be great to also have the option to have it cut off the oldest voices and still be allowed to add more. 

All in all it's a great tool and I look forward to using it a lot in the future.


----------



## Dr.Quest

Gorgeous Sounding and lots of sounds to choose from. This is a massive work. Like Omnisphere a little can go a long way. I would love to see some of the top sound designers like the Unfinished take a crack at this. 
Happy to have this in my line up.


----------



## Ryan

Looks very promising. Thinking of buying it.
1 thing that comes in mind. I haven't read trough the manual. But is it possible to import your own wav-files?

say I want to make my own loops/recording and run the sounds within the plugin? 

Best
Ryan


----------



## Dr.Quest

Not in this version at least. As appealing as that is there is a lot of content here with a mind boggling number of ways to configure them.


----------



## Ryan

Dr.Quest said:


> Not in this version at least. As appealing as that is there is a lot of content here with a mind boggling number of ways to configure them.


Ok, thanks! 

Would be cool if they made it available.


----------



## Vastman

With my aging eyes, the non-scaleable GUI is the deal breaker. Have many excellent vst's/synths which I no longer use because of this problem. These days, with the wonderfully huge and growing number of sound design options to select from, I know that as I finally have the time to devote to my first love of songwriting, I will "gravitate" to those I can see and thus use effectively

Maybe if/when a scale-able update emerges, I'll take a second look. Until then, a deal is only a deal if it is usable! I've learned this time and time again...


----------



## MaxOctane

Any tips on good presets to explore, and how to get started tweaking them? 

I admit I'm lost even after playing with it for several hours. The poly-convolutions haven't quite "clicked" with me yet. I can hear the source and convo sounds in the preview pane, but I don't intuitively see how the modifications take form. The convolutions are either so subtle I can't tell what they're doing, or else so strong it just sounds like an overdrive.

Still, the sounds are strong and I can see there's a ton of potential here. Looking forward to tutorials!

Feature requests: The ability to hear the waveforms from the main UI by alt-clicking.
Also, maybe a "convolution preview" - a quick easy way to explore what two waveforms will sound like when convolved.


----------



## Dr.Quest

MaxOctane said:


> Any tips on good presets to explore, and how to get started tweaking them?
> 
> I admit I'm lost even after playing with it for several hours. The poly-convolutions haven't quite "clicked" with me yet. I can hear the source and convo sounds in the preview pane, but I don't intuitively see how the modifications take form. The convolutions are either so subtle I can't tell what they're doing, or else so strong it just sounds like an overdrive.
> 
> Still, the sounds are strong and I can see there's a ton of potential here. Looking forward to tutorials!
> 
> Feature requests: The ability to hear the waveforms from the main UI by alt-clicking.
> Also, maybe a "convolution preview" - a quick easy way to explore what two waveforms will sound like when convolved.


There are so many presets to explore it's best to do it one at a time. The Harmonic-melodic ones are cool but so are almost any of them.
If you want to see what things are doing, on the front panel for each wave form and each Convo there is a mute button. So you can turn each off one at a time. Also on each wave there is a dry and wet knob to hear it without the convo so you can turn the wet down. Mute buttons are easier. Still getting my brain wrapped around it but I'm using it and it's fun!


----------



## hyperscientist

Samples are extremely nice and many of them very playable on their own! UI is easier to use and simpler than I initially assumed, so that is also nice.

Thing I have most trouble with so far is how to adjust the magnitude of effect that convolvers have on samples sound. Most often their effect is so minimal that clicking "random" button has almost negligible effect. Don't get me wrong - I certainly appreciate subtle changes in ambience they create but often I wish I had an easy way of bringing this "ambient" up front - for convolver to overcome the sample almost.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Have you tried adjusting wet/dry levels of the sound source?

Then within advanced controls of convolvers you have the ability to trim?

Best.

CH.


----------



## Dr.Quest

hyperscientist said:


> Samples are extremely nice and many of them very playable on their own! UI is easier to use and simpler than I initially assumed, so that is also nice.
> 
> Thing I have most trouble with so far is how to adjust the magnitude of effect that convolvers have on samples sound. Most often their effect is so minimal that clicking "random" button has almost negligible effect. Don't get me wrong - I certainly appreciate subtle changes in ambience they create but often I wish I had an easy way of bringing this "ambient" up front - for convolver to overcome the sample almost.


Turn down the Dry signal on the audio sample. Leave the wet at 100%. The contrast between Wet and Dry is remarkable.


----------



## Spitfire Team

ooooh yeah


----------



## Dr.Quest

This instrument very exciting. We do need a way to save patch from the front panel of the instrument though for many reasons, most of all so you can use your patches in other DAWs you might work in. And saving within the DAW is not consistent. I work in several depending on the project.
Maybe the first update can address this.


----------



## rlw

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks Charlie, before we released V1.0 I requested the preset saving function and the nav buttons as you suggest so expect them (hopefully in the first) in an upgrade...
> 
> I agree re. size I use it on my laptop and have my monitor scaled "more space" which means its pretty darn small! I will add this to the funnel.
> 
> I also think we're gonna try to add some effects, hopefully global and local just filters and EQs... I think the IRs often have a 'sound' which I'd like to scoop a bit sometimes... But I'm with you on the content and the fact that this puupy is doing some seriously nuts stuff and I'm absolutely CANING it on my system and have yet to have a crash is something I'm really proud of.
> 
> Yay Spitfire Team!
> 
> CH



I use BT Probos in VE Pro 6 and have been saving the presets in VE Pro 6 for the moment but I would much prefer BT P to support saving of presets as you suggested. I have greatly enjoyed the beautiful sounds but really would like a way to import my own loops or have some way to create my own rhythms. 

Currently my biggest issue is using inside of VEP which is necessary to free up my DAW computer. If anyone else is using VE Pro 6, I would like to know if you are having any poping or click issues in your DAW on playback or playing. After trying a number of buffer changes I have not been able to stop the intermediate clicks on playback. I have had to revert to bouncing directly to track in Logic Pro X and thankfully the pops and clicks are not present on the bounce tracks.. Any suggestions greatly appreciated. I tried changing IO buffer to 512 but it did not help, so I reverted back to 256 since none of my other plugin instances seem to cause popping after I disable BT Probos Instances (4 currently). I currently have 90+ instances on my PC Slave using Native Instruments, Output, Vienna Instruments, SS0, CineSamples, Cinematic Strings which I can use together without any pops or clicks during recording or playback.

Current Setup....
Logic Pro X 3.1, Mac Book Pro Late 2013 - 16 GB ram, RME Babyface, VE PRO 6 (90+ instances) , PC Slave -Windows 10 i6700K - 64 GB Ram . VEP 2 Buffers LP - IO buffer 256 samples Recording delay 5000 samples 6 processing Threads (leaving 2 threads open for VEP)


----------



## spektralisk

I'm interested in how Phobos sounds in two cases

1. Feeding rhythmic material into convolver containing sustained sounds (this one I can do with some very  nice results in Live, of course there is no convolution polyphony here but still nice)
2. Feeding sustained sound into convolver containing rhytmic material (not much success with this one in Live).

I would appreciate if anyone could post a video example with one source and one convolver covering those cases.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Rod,

We have QA'd hard on VEP so would like to know your spec to see if we can replicate, care to fire a support request off to service? They may also be able to help diagnose and solve specific to your case.

Best wishes, and thanks all for FB we are organising requests into a funnel.

spektralisk I've done a big video of me using Phobos which may give you what you need, keep and eye out here when our marketing team release!

Best.

CH


----------



## The Darris

I've waded through the a lot so far on this thread but any updates or timeline until Win7 users are able to download and install?


----------



## spektralisk

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Rod,
> 
> We have QA'd hard on VEP so would like to know your spec to see if we can replicate, care to fire a support request off to service? They may also be able to help diagnose and solve specific to your case.
> 
> Best wishes, and thanks all for FB we are organising requests into a funnel.
> 
> spektralisk I've done a big video of me using Phobos which may give you what you need, keep and eye out here when our marketing team release!
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH



Thanks Christian, looking forward to it.


----------



## Welldone

The Darris said:


> I've waded through the a lot so far on this thread but any updates or timeline until Win7 users are able to download and install?



IIRC Spitfire mentioned that the Win7-installer should arrive this week. Here's hoping!


----------



## Spitfire Team

We're beta testing three different solutions as we speak... more news when I have some.

Thanks again for your patience.

CH


----------



## hyperscientist

@Dr.Quest, @Spitfire Team: Thanks for the tip about wet/dry balance and advanced controls. I feel little ashamed now for even asking  Lesson learned: manual first, forum second!

But to the point… I just connected Phobos to Bitwig to Seaboard RISE… OH MY GOD! This is pure unadulterated MADNESS! I can load just about any sample as source, add a random convolver (I didn't even get to layering yet), setup mapping to slide, glide or X-Y pad… it's just insane how flexible and unique sounding instrument I have at this point and how natural to control it is with Seaboard.

To me Phobos is a better fit for Seaboard than ROLI's own Equator or bundled Strobe2 - much more so. I somehow never "clicked" with that software, I was disappointed with it, felt I could do everything with oldschool keyboard with mod wheel and expression pedal. With Phobos it's different - exciting opportunities throw themselves at me  I think it's due to the structure of this synth - all the layers naturally map to all 5 dimensions of touch Seaboard interprets.

I haven't been this excited with Seaboard ever, not even when I first bought it. Thank you Spitfire, thank you BT!

@Spitfire Team: Little usability feedback: it's little annoying that I have to check MPE MODE every time when changing presets (or coming back to default state). It makes browsing factory presets about 50% more annoying than it already is  But maybe there is a reason for that? Also it is little sad that you didn't prepare some patches to show off this MPE madness or maybe you did and I just didn't stumble upon those yet?


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks Hyperscientist i'll put that last very valid point in the funnel.

CH


----------



## Spitfire Team

Oh, and whilst you're all at it, here's a contextual tutorial from your's truly:



Enjoy!

CH.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Preview image = pure gold


----------



## neugens

Hi all!

Since I still didn't see many reviews yet, I decided to take it a shot myself. I tried to be as objective as I could, and only wrote it after more than a day of using BT Phobos:

https://neugens.wordpress.com/2017/04/18/bt-phobos-a-review/

Overall, it's indeed an amazing product, kudos to the Spitfire Audio team!


----------



## Whatisvalis

Nice walkthrough.

Has custom sample import been promised or realistically in the update pipeline?


----------



## rlw

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Rod,
> 
> We have QA'd hard on VEP so would like to know your spec to see if we can replicate, care to fire a support request off to service? They may also be able to help diagnose and solve specific to your case.
> 
> Best wishes, and thanks all for FB we are organising requests into a funnel.
> 
> spektralisk I've done a big video of me using Phobos which may give you what you need, keep and eye out here when our marketing team release!
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH


Thanks . I did put a support ticket in last night. Look forward to the video.


----------



## Soundhound

Quick question if I could regarding VEP6/Phobos as discussed here in this thread. I generally work in OS X/Logic/VEP6. Is Phobos working ok in OS X/VEP6, or are there known issues as apparently there are with Windows? thanks!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there, just to reiterate there aren't ANY issues with Phobos in Windows, the latest Spitfire downloader app does not currently work on Windows7 as there is a common and well known bug within Win7 that we're trying to overcome (the well documented .net issue).

We cannot replicate the issues with VEP stated above and have tested successfully. 

Custom import has not been promised as this is BT-Phobos so part of the appeal is BT's immense amount of content.

Best.

CH


----------



## MaxOctane

Christian I LOVE your Mayhem track, and am so happy for the video. Thank you!

Do you think you might post the Logic file? I want to study every detail.


----------



## Soundhound

Thanks Christian, sorry to perpetuate any wrong information there.


----------



## Exitmusicthis2

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, just to reiterate there aren't ANY issues with Phobos in Windows, the latest Spitfire downloader app does not currently work on Windows7 as there is a common and well known bug within Win7 that we're trying to overcome (the well documented .net issue).
> 
> We cannot replicate the issues with VEP stated above and have tested successfully.
> 
> Custom import has not been promised as this is BT-Phobos so part of the appeal is BT's immense amount of content.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH


I got carried away and bought this, however l am a windows 7 user! Any kind of timescale as to when l will be able to use Phobos??
Cheers!


----------



## Spitfire Team

I'm hoping to have news today... Sorry again, that fling flanging .net bug!!!


----------



## guydoingmusic

Spitfire Team said:


> I'm hoping to have news today... Sorry again, that fling flanging .net bug!!!


oooooohhh... you said the "f" word!!!


----------



## neugens

Spitfire Team said:


> I'm hoping to have news today... Sorry again, that fling flanging .net bug!!!



You guys should really just use Linux


----------



## ChunkyBloke

Quick question for anyone who has already bought this. Are all the rhythmic loops 4/4 or is there any 3/4 or 6/8 content, or dare I even hope, any of the odd time signatures like 5/4, 7/8 etc. ?


----------



## windyweekend

Spitfire Team said:


> Oh, and whilst you're all at it, here's a contextual tutorial from your's truly:
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> CH.


INSANE! This isn't your Grandmother's Loegria that's for sure...


----------



## colony nofi

Enjoying listening thru the presets. Almost there.
There's usable stuff here for sure - and I think I just need to use it while composing to see how useful it is. It feels like it will be.
But my two major take aways are unfortunately things that need addressing. I'm not the only one to have raised these things.
1. GUI. Its far too small for anyone working on hi-res monitors. Virtually unusable with my screen setup (single 4k monitor). It needs to be either dynamically resizable - or, simply have a S, M, L and XL version. I've literally had to bring my monitor closer to me (which doesn't work the rest of the time - eye strain!) to test this.
2. The preset browser needs a complete re-think. See omnisphere 2 etc. It makes no sense to need to travel to a different "directory" to get the same type of sounds just because different people worked on making those sounds. TAGS!!! And buttons to load next / previous preset. (I know you can do it with left/right arrows when your mouse is in the right position, but its clumsy at best.) Allow users to save presets to the preset browser (and NOT the presets for their DAW) - it is horrid having the same thing (presets) in two different places.

I have high hopes for V2, and for now will just see if I can effectively find a way to use it while writing to deadlines....
Cheers! Brendan.


----------



## Spitfire Team

I'm talking through with the team what we have in pipeline and what we're going to announce. I suspect it will largely reflect a set of caveats we're distributing amongst reviewers. I'm pushing the team to release this info prior to promo end and reflect fairly I feel why we have released the v1.0 with such a huge discount in order to garner your trust in new tech. All of the letmotifs being aired here are very fair and appropriate and are all duly noted.


----------



## Ryan

Made this today. Phobos VST is all over this score


----------



## Soundhound

I'm traveling for a couple weeks and wondering how to install phobos on my MacBook pro? Already installed on my studio mac and I have portable drives with libraries that mirror my studio ssds, so didn't want to download again etc. Are there files that can be copied over for the Phobos instrument, or a way to install without the full download? thanks!


----------



## windyweekend

Soundhound said:


> I'm traveling for a couple weeks and wondering how to install phobos on my MacBook pro? Already installed on my studio mac and I have portable drives with libraries that mirror my studio ssds, so didn't want to download again etc. Are there files that can be copied over for the Phobos instrument, or a way to install without the full download? thanks!


I remember someone confirming earlier that you'll need to do a second install for a second computer. This isn't a Kontakt instrument so doesn't work in the same way. Phobos is its own plugin application, so it will need its own binaries installing on any machine you use it on, which makes sense.

Still waiting on my win7 lib manager so haven't downloaded yet, and can't confirm first hand.


----------



## Soundhound

Thanks, yes I wondered if that was the case. And if so if there's a way to do that without downloading all the content as well?


----------



## Ryan

Soundhound said:


> Thanks, yes I wondered if that was the case. And if so if there's a way to do that without downloading all the content as well?



Try to copy the dll-files from the Directory/ VST-plugin folder. Same for the samples/Library. I haven't looked into it yet, but I don't think it should be so hard to just copy the patches.

Anyway: After playing around with phobos I really see the potential it got. There a still some flaws here and there (early kids sickens), but overall its a very cool plugin. One thing that really puts me a bit off is that I miss a couple of more filter types. It's stated in the manual that there is two simple HP-filters and LP-filters. But it's very hard to find those LP-filters are! :( someone help me out?

Another thing. Think Daniel J. mentioned it. But a global filter control would be a really cool feature.

Best
Ryan


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there here's some FAQs that should help some of you:

https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/sections/115000510643-BT-Phobos?mobile_site=true

The filters are in the advanced screens click on the 1,2,3,4 or w,x,y as stated in point 1 in page 10 and point 2 in page 11 of the user manual:

http://spitfire-www-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/manuals/BTPhobosUserManual.pdf

You can also create a hacked global filter feature by mapping all of these filters in advanced screens to same controller. Not same as global bus filtering but a very cool work around that can potentially create wild effects.

CH


----------



## Ryan

Thanks. I've read trough the manual so many times. Didn't see the point where its stated where to change them. Sorry. My fault! But I still feel that it's a bit complicated 
Absolute. I've seen that used with the HP-filters on some of the patches.

Going to take a deeper look behind the whole plugin tonight.

Thanks Christian.

Best
Ryan


----------



## Spitfire Team

and here's a very handy signal path which follows the main flows, whilst the triangle is a real feature of the actual interface it simply is an easy means of distributing send amounts to the different convolvers (so instead of having 3 x 4 = 12 knobs to determine send levels from the 4 source sounds there is one puck per source sound).


----------



## guydoingmusic

Christian, any word on the Win7 downloader?


----------



## Spitfire Team

I think we're nearly there... people are working all hours, it'll be with you guys as soon as it is 100% solid. I'll get news from the team tomorrow...

CH


----------



## woodsdenis

Was just going to purchase this but JRR shop has increased the price ? Any other US retailers ?


----------



## windyweekend

woodsdenis said:


> Was just going to purchase this but JRR shop has increased the price ? Any other US retailers ?


Sweetwater have Phobos but they've got the RRP of $299. Worth calling them though to see if they can match SA.


----------



## sostenuto

Spitfire Team said:


> I think we're nearly there... people are working all hours, it'll be with you guys as soon as it is 100% solid. I'll get news from the team tomorrow...
> 
> CH



Clearly, you are focused heavily on more important issues, BUT ... perhaps someone knows, without checking, what main/important LIBRARY differences between BT Phobos and eDNA01 Earth are. 
I see specs and file sizes, but so many individual items to sort and compare. Any comment will be quite helpful for decision now, although both products will be acquired in time. Even category or genre differences will help.

Many thanks!


----------



## woodsdenis

windyweekend said:


> Sweetwater have Phobos but they've got the RRP of $299. Worth calling them though to see if they can match SA.


JRR shop sorted it out downloading now.


----------



## woodsdenis

A quick overview which will come as no surprise to anyone that owns this,

Plus
Great sounds and source material, innovative new way of synthesis.

Minus.
Probably the worst patch browser ever, the up down buttons work intermittently even.
The Presets have no volume matching at all, goes from quiet to loud instantly.
Tiny GUI.
No internal user patch saving.

Hopefully these can be addressed soon !!!!! On balance I love the sound and that carries it, but in use it becomes a PITA big time with the patch browser and GUI size.


----------



## Spitfire Team

sostenuto said:


> Clearly, you are focused heavily on more important issues, BUT ... perhaps someone knows, without checking, what main/important LIBRARY differences between BT Phobos and eDNA01 Earth are.
> I see specs and file sizes, but so many individual items to sort and compare. Any comment will be quite helpful for decision now, although both products will be acquired in time. Even category or genre differences will help.
> 
> Many thanks!



Hi there,

I would say comparing the two libraries is like comparing cheese and cake. Both delicious but very different foodstuffs. eDNA is a sample library that uses an epic amount of morphed orchestral material to form a super sampler / synth with a front end that is designed to morph sounds further through traditional modular synth techniques.

BT Phobos is a very different beast, from its content to use. Made up of 15 years worth of BT's private sonic design and sound hacking it is 20GB of the finest loops, pads, leads, analogue gear and atmos. These are then combined in the world's first poly-convolution engine so that any of these sounds can be used as IRs and placed inside another. This makes for very unique sonic sculpting possibilities which are investigated in a huge number of presets designed by BT himself, Richard Devine and the Spitfire team.

I would say the headline difference is eDNA is an epic hybrid orchestra library, BT Phobos an epic sized library of sounds suitable for hybrid compositions. The loops component cannot be understated for Phobos, it is a huge part and will save you many hours of finely crafting rhythms. eDNA has no loops and is much more concerned with very big sounding hyper synth orchestral.

Hope this helps.

CH


----------



## sostenuto

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would say comparing the two libraries is like comparing cheese and cake. Both delicious but very different foodstuffs. eDNA is a sample library that uses an epic amount of morphed orchestral material to form a super sampler / synth with a front end that is designed to morph sounds further through traditional modular synth techniques.
> 
> BT Phobos is a very different beast, from its content to use. Made up of 15 years worth of BT's private sonic design and sound hacking it is 20GB of the finest loops, pads, leads, analogue gear and atmos. These are then combined in the world's first poly-convolution engine so that any of these sounds can be used as IRs and placed inside another. This makes for very unique sonic sculpting possibilities which are investigated in a huge number of presets designed by BT himself, Richard Devine and the Spitfire team.
> 
> I would say the headline difference is eDNA is an epic hybrid orchestra library, BT Phobos an epic sized library of sounds suitable for hybrid compositions. The loops component cannot be understated for Phobos, it is a huge part and will save you many hours of finely crafting rhythms. eDNA has no loops and is much more concerned with very big sounding hyper synth orchestral.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> CH



Helps enormously! Had 'assumed' much common content/overlap. Knowing this is not the case _ can now move forward much more confidently. 
Many thanks for spot-on and timely Reply!


----------



## stixman

If these issues get fixed I will add it to my maybe list


----------



## woodsdenis

It would be nice to get an update list from Spitfire of what changes and improvements are in the pipeline.

One suggestion would be to have a separate output for the convolver. Being able to further manipulate that section in your DAW would be great.

Two bugs to report, only the VST 3 version makes a sound in Bitwig 2 latest beta, VST 2 loads but no sound output.

Using the up down arrows to change presets only works in BT rhythm loops, presumably because they have a number in front of them ? This is in Cubase 9.02 Mac 10.12.3.


----------



## Exitmusicthis2

Any more info on when this will be available for Win7??


----------



## Letis

Play a few notes and this beast comes to life - it snarls, crackles, shimmers, whispers and growls through your piano roll. 
Great.


----------



## kaeru

ChunkyBloke said:


> Quick question for anyone who has already bought this. Are all the rhythmic loops 4/4 or is there any 3/4 or 6/8 content, or dare I even hope, any of the odd time signatures like 5/4, 7/8 etc. ?


Love everything so far, though I've only scratched the surface. I just want to echo the need for a way to filter the rythmic content by time signature ! It would be really great to be able to browse 3/4 beats for example, when that is what you need (though I haven't heard anything that wasn't 4/4 yet). Just throwing this out there because like the rest of us here, I want this plugin to be as great as possible !


----------



## colony nofi

Messing with it end of last week, I found myself recording a LOT of stuff in, and cutting / resampling in the DAW to taste in order to generate 3/4, 5/4 and 7/8 rhythms. I realise its more work on S/F's behalf to do it - but it would be AWESOME to have variations on many of the rhythmic loops using different time signatures. And of course - all accessible by TAGS in a more usable browser. 

The only problem with doing it my way is that you are editing post convolution / post many fx - which gives a different result (and its not as smooth, as hard as one tries.) Still cool though.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Listening to demos and walkthroughs now. Sounds really interesting!

Any chance of a demo/trial?

And they did mention the possibility of adding custom sounds? I'm using Zynaptiq to "mess up" cello, guitar and guitarviol tracks. The polyconvolution idea sounds really appealing for that kind of thing.

Congrats, Spitfire! Jumping into synthesis head first...


----------



## heisenberg

Exitmusicthis2 said:


> Any more info on when this will be available for Win7??



Can someone explain to me this new downloader thing? I am on Win 7. Just to be clear, you have to use this new downloader? If so, going forward do we have to use this new downloader on all the libraries? I thought the one we've been using worked just fine, insofar as downloaders go. Gotta say this sure is a buzzkill for Windows 7 users.

And yes I have heard about the .NET bug relating to this downloader not working. Oh another question, is this the same issue that the new iLok software has with Windows 7? There is a crazy update that can be applied to fix the iLok problem. It is being discussed on VI-Control at the moment for those concerned.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi there, more news on Win7 soon... You don't have to use this DL app on any other product save Phobos.

In the meantime another great tutorial from Oliver:



Best.

CH


----------



## windyweekend

Phobos not working on Win7 with VEP. Can't even load the plugin without it bringing my machine to its knees. Anyone else seeing the (rather fast) memory leak?

Hoping one day I get to see the UI in person. Looks really cool on the website.


----------



## ChunkyBloke

windyweekend said:


> Anyone else seeing the (rather fast) memory leak?



Yup. Discovered it a short while ago when playing with a patch I was creating. I haven't worked out under what circumstances it's happening - some of the presets I tried seemed to have no effect on memory usage i.e. it went up and then down again, but the patch I've been creating eats up memory incredibly quickly and doesn't release it until the VST is unloaded (or the DAW is closed). Playing some complex chords resulted in it chomping its way through 32GB of memory in a matter of minutes. Using Resource Monitor in Win 10 I could watch the memory go up each time I played a chord. I'm trying different sources to see which are worse offenders. Will report back and raise ticket with Spitfire when I have a clearer picture of what's going on.


----------



## windyweekend

ChunkyBloke said:


> Yup. Discovered it a short while ago when playing with a patch I was creating. I haven't worked out under what circumstances it's happening - some of the presets I tried seemed to have no effect on memory usage i.e. it went up and then down again, but the patch I've been creating eats up memory incredibly quickly and doesn't release it until the VST is unloaded (or the DAW is closed). Playing some complex chords resulted in it chomping its way through 32GB of memory in a matter of minutes. Using Resource Monitor in Win 10 I could watch the memory go up each time I played a chord. I'm trying different sources to see which are worse offenders. Will report back and raise ticket with Spitfire when I have a clearer picture of what's going on.


At least you're getting it even open at least! My hopes for this are starting to wilt...


----------



## Exitmusicthis2

All working great here on windows 7 with Cubase. Currently working on a Cue, have 7 instances of Phobos running and it all seems stable!!
Many thanks Spitfire!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi guys, as stated in our mailout, and because of the teething issues we had, we've extended the promo to next Thursday:



​Check back here for even more educational materials before then including a demonstration using plasticine from your's truly.

CH​


----------



## Spitfire Team

What is Polyconvolution? I have a go at explaining here:



Hope this answers some of your questions...

CH


----------



## kaeru

This is really great Christian, great job on this video !

Also the full interview with BT pretty much explains the what and why about my question regarding other time signatures. The need for "everything to line up isorythmically" is kind of important given what this plugin does.


----------



## sostenuto

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would say comparing the two libraries is like comparing cheese and cake. Both delicious but very different foodstuffs. eDNA is a sample library that uses an epic amount of morphed orchestral material to form a super sampler / synth with a front end that is designed to morph sounds further through traditional modular synth techniques.
> 
> BT Phobos is a very different beast, from its content to use. Made up of 15 years worth of BT's private sonic design and sound hacking it is 20GB of the finest loops, pads, leads, analogue gear and atmos. These are then combined in the world's first poly-convolution engine so that any of these sounds can be used as IRs and placed inside another. This makes for very unique sonic sculpting possibilities which are investigated in a huge number of presets designed by BT himself, Richard Devine and the Spitfire team.
> 
> I would say the headline difference is eDNA is an epic hybrid orchestra library, BT Phobos an epic sized library of sounds suitable for hybrid compositions. The loops component cannot be understated for Phobos, it is a huge part and will save you many hours of finely crafting rhythms. eDNA has no loops and is much more concerned with very big sounding hyper synth orchestral.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> CH



CH __ _as others have stated interest in external samples capability in BT Phobos __ _AND ___ having noted two points you made (cheese and cake / loops cannot be underestimated for Phobos) ..... does it come across as 'ignorant' to ask about future capability to import eDNA01 library content to BT Phobos ??

*BTW* __ eDNA01 Earth + Kinematik were added recently, thus this inquiry.

(edit) .... waaaay 'ignorant' Q ??


----------



## s_bettinzana

Hello, one question about the licensing of Phobos:

I read in the manual that with the purchase you receive 2 licenses, so you can authorize it on two machines.
If I want to dismiss a machine, can I de-authorize Phobos from it and autorize on a new one? In other words I want to "move" the license from one machine to another one. From the FAQ chapter of the manual it seems apparently not possible, but ... I ask.

Thanks!


----------



## castcircle

Thank you so much, Spitfire Audio, for this extraordinary work. Prior to even convolving with the impulse responses, these are brilliantly interesting and elegant sounds. Then they become so much more...and sounds have come out that I didn't think were possible, and it's clear that I'm still only scratching the surface.


----------



## bendeville

s_bettinzana said:


> Hello, one question about the licensing of Phobos:
> 
> I read in the manual that with the purchase you receive 2 licenses, so you can authorize it on two machines.
> If I want to dismiss a machine, can I de-authorize Phobos from it and autorize on a new one? In other words I want to "move" the license from one machine to another one. From the FAQ chapter of the manual it seems apparently not possible, but ... I ask.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi there, Ben from Spitfire here. To de-authorise a machine, you need to delete the patches, presets and samples folders - the actual plug-in you can leave since it's useless without the content. You can then launch the library manager on another machine, reset the download (from the Library menu) and download to the new machine. It is NOT possible to move the content to the new machine, it does need to be downloaded again (unless you purchased the hard drive service from us)


----------



## s_bettinzana

bendeville said:


> Hi there, Ben from Spitfire here. To de-authorise a machine, you need to delete the patches, presets and samples folders - the actual plug-in you can leave since it's useless without the content. You can then launch the library manager on another machine, reset the download (from the Library menu) and download to the new machine. It is NOT possible to move the content to the new machine, it does need to be downloaded again (unless you purchased the hard drive service from us)



Thank you!
So, that said, in case of a broken machine, I can de-authorize it and authorize a new one since the license is not locked to an HW.
It is clear that I can only have a maximun of 2 authorized machines.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Folks, just a gentle reminder:

​

It's all over tomorrow!

CH


----------



## windyweekend

s_bettinzana said:


> Thank you!
> So, that said, in case of a broken machine, I can de-authorize it and authorize a new one since the license is not locked to an HW.
> It is clear that I can only have a maximun of 2 authorized machines.


Not on win7 - you can only do one download with the downloader regardless of machine looks like. I still haven't gotten Phobos to even start and can't get it to another machine. All dead in the water.


----------



## s_bettinzana

windyweekend said:


> Not on win7 - you can only do one download with the downloader regardless of machine looks like. I still haven't gotten Phobos to even start and can't get it to another machine. All dead in the water.



OK, I think that it is buggy at the moment. Apart from this issue, it is important to know that I will not lose a license when I will change a machine (for example to upgrade to a more powerful HW).
I don't want to speak about other developers in this thread, but I will use the following only as an example:
with Arturia I have a total of 5 concurrent licenses and I can deauthorize a machine and authorize a new one. It is like "moving" one of my licenses from a machine to a new one.


----------



## Vastman

Spitfire Team said:


> Folks, just a gentle reminder:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It's all over tomorrow!
> 
> CH


While I'm very excited by this creation, I'm going to wait till the "teething" issues, dinky GUI, and browser/saving deficiencies are corrected. All too often these days I find developers jumping to the next project /revenue stream, even some of my favorite companies, neglecting the carefully articulated concerns voiced by users

Not a criticism of this brilliant work per se. I do love it's innovative approach and the sample set is exciting to contemplate. However, I find if I can't see it, I don't use it! All aging eyes know this to be true.

Look foreward to V2... I have Phobos in my heart


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Vastman,

I just want to chime in as I feel that your post is a bit buzzkilly and want to just say that if you have your screen at a minute resolution then the GUI is small. But it is a similar size to the Kontakt GUI (which also, to my knowledge, doesn't re-size) window so is not dinky. I have poor eyesight but can demonstrably show that I can see it as I've used the plugin extensively and have created a large number of presets and demos posted here and on our site. There are no 'teething issues' for a hugely successful V1.0 release, I am one of many thousands of users who are slamming this plug without ANY crashes and with healthy CPU use etc etc. It is a HUGE success from a coding POV, so many congrats to Martin and the team. The 'teething' issues you mention are feature requests which we have already mentioned we're looking at. Where us 'moving on' are concerned I don't know of any company who abandons 4 years of R&D to go and play with a new train set, indeed I have seen working betas of Phobos with forward/back browsing buttons and an elegant re-sizing mechanism. These are issues that are being demanded by a lot of people who don't own Phobos, but not many who do! HOWEVER please let us remember that we offer launch promo prices that reward early adoption and feedback of v1.0 content and in this case, v1.0 software. For those who want all customer feedback and requests actioned, you'll have to pay full price which is absolutely fine, but yesterday's post was a polite reminder that if you want to jump onboard the very unbuggy and teething issue free new form of synthesis now's the time!

Best.

CH


----------



## Rohann

Vastman said:


> While I'm very excited by this creation, I'm going to wait till the "teething" issues, dinky GUI, and browser/saving deficiencies are corrected. All too often these days I find developers jumping to the next project /revenue stream, even some of my favorite companies, neglecting the carefully articulated concerns voiced by users
> 
> Not a criticism of this brilliant work per se. I do love it's innovative approach and the sample set is exciting to contemplate. However, I find if I can't see it, I don't use it! All aging eyes know this to be true.
> 
> Look foreward to V2... I have Phobos in my heart


Have to chime in and say that I'm quite pleased with how Spitfire handles this. They revamped Sable strings, and fixed a few quite minor issues within the GUI and the samples themselves about a week and a half after I emailed them, along with a host of other "under the hood" things. They seem like one of the few companies that actually care about releasing and maintaining good products. I have yet to see where they ignore user concerns.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Rohann said:


> Have to chime in and say that I'm quite pleased with how Spitfire handles this. They revamped Sable strings, and fixed a few quite minor issues within the GUI and the samples themselves about a week and a half after I emailed them, along with a host of other "under the hood" things. They seem like one of the few companies that actually care about releasing and maintaining good products. I have yet to see where they ignore user concerns.



Thanks Rohann!

Just a sneak peek.. Martin has just outputted a quick screencap showing the resizable UI.

He's also implemented the patch next/prev buttons and we are working our way through a variety of possible enhancements. Phobos is going to be around for a long time.. Its a pretty deep synth!


----------



## ChunkyBloke

Spitfire Team said:


> Just a sneak peek.. Martin has just outputted a quick screencap showing the resizable UI.



That is excellent news! For the last 5 years I have been using a 27" monitor running at 2560x1440 resolution (its native resolution) and I must say I have been struggling to see some parts of the Phobos interface. You're right Christian, the Kontakt interface is small - certainly on my system about as small as I would want to go, but in comparison parts of Phobos are even smaller, which just tips it over the edge for me. The analogy I'd use is when watching a TV show where the dialogue is just a little too quiet relative to all the other audio - you can hear it but it takes that little bit more extra effort, when all it needed was a 1 or 2 dB boost. Your forthcoming resizeable GUI will be that extra 2dB (maybe even 6dB! ) boost that I need. Christian, I'm sorry you consider talk of the GUI "_a bit buzzkilly_", but for this user, who happily invested in this amazing new paradigm of synthesis with no regrets whatsoever, it has been a genuine cause of frustration. However that looks to be changing soon!  Roll on the next release and thanks for addressing this as quickly as you seem to be doing - not something all developers would necessarily do.


----------



## babylonwaves

Spitfire Team said:


> Just a sneak peek.. Martin has just outputted a quick screencap showing the resizable UI.
> 
> He's also implemented the patch next/prev buttons and we are working our way through a variety of possible enhancements. Phobos is going to be around for a long time.. Its a pretty deep synth!



i'm very happy to see that you're working on those two issues! and i'm sure you have the missing options to save user patches in the native format on the list as well.


----------



## windyweekend

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Vastman,
> 
> There are no 'teething issues' for a hugely successful V1.0 release...
> 
> CH



I'm glad to hear thousands of folks are successfully using this. That's worthy of some celebration. I do also hope that you don't forget the unfortunate few of us who haven't even been able to get this product even downloaded, or opened successfully yet. That's a little more than a 'teething issue'. Maserati isn't sputtering at the first corner, let alone screaming along an Autobahn - its still dead in the garage with clean tires.

Fingers crossed you're able to fix the windows 7 and VEP compatibility issues soon. I'd have to caution folks using that combo here in the meantime.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Hi Windyweekend -

We do have a number of users on the W7 / VEP combi platform working very happily so I'll let the support team continue to try and diagnose with you what is happening in your case.

Thanks,

PT

(edited: I'll let support work out what the issue is!!)


----------



## woodsdenis

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks Rohann!
> 
> Just a sneak peek.. Martin has just outputted a quick screencap showing the resizable UI.
> 
> He's also implemented the patch next/prev buttons and we are working our way through a variety of possible enhancements. Phobos is going to be around for a long time.. Its a pretty deep synth!




Brilliant, just finished a track yesterday where Phobos nailed the sound, perfect blend of moving pulsing underscore with is constantly evolving subtly or not if you want it.


----------



## Vastman

Love the update news, Christian... And I most definately have your new "moon" on my must get list... And will happily pay full price as the concept and sounds are wonderful. That's why I carefully crafted my thoughts... to incourage, not disparage. 

And I do love your attention to details and customer requests...


----------



## windyweekend

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi Windyweekend -
> 
> We do have a number of users on the W7 / VEP combi platform working very happily so I'll let the support team continue to try and diagnose with you what is happening in your case.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PT
> 
> (edited: I'll let support work out what the issue is!!)


I think my woes are all tied to the memory leak. This only happens as VEP is loading Phobos. After a lot of tinkering today, if I'm fast enough and I get Cubase connected before VEP runs out of RAM then it looks like it can eventually open Phobos, but leaves me with the RAM stuck at that peak. Sounds like the update will fix this, which will be great. 

In the meantime, I at least have a workaround and can start using this. A few comments now I've started playing with this though:

1. I think this UI is the most intuitive I've ever used in a synth. This thing makes total sense. Easy button - CHECK.
2. My previous suggestion of having stars to rate presets (ala eDNA) - don't bother. After two hours of playing, I've yet hear anything in here less than 5/5 - which begs the question, how would one go about tagging so many fantastic sounds? This is light years better than Absynth, Zebra and a number of others I've (ab)used. Zero bloat - CHECK. No need to ever use another synth again - CHECK CHECK.
3. I've heard others have issues with the size of the UI. Personally I really love it as is. If you do end up tweaking it in future, i hope it isn't too much. Easy on the eye - CHECK.
4. My only request - ability to upload your own wavs in here. Then we'd be talking being able to do some insane stuff (...imagine a polyconvolving Charlie Clouser Que Lestas ?!?!). 

Overall, I think the sounds are simply jaw dropping and oh so inspirational. This is a beautiful piece of work!

(...Worth every penny - Spitfire released product at too low a price point? - CHECK CHECK CHECK CHECK...)


----------



## Rohann

windyweekend said:


> 4. My only request - ability to upload your own wavs in here. Then we'd be talking being able to do some insane stuff (...imagine a polyconvolving Charlie Clouser Que Lestas ?!?!).
> 
> Overall, I think the sounds are simply jaw dropping and oh so inspirational. This is a beautiful piece of work!
> 
> (...Worth every penny - Spitfire released product at too low a price point? - CHECK CHECK CHECK CHECK...)


While I'll probably get it anyway, I think this is really what's preventing it from becoming _the_ synth in my eyes, instead of one of the options. I wouldn't be considering any others if this were possible.


----------



## kaeru

I think instead of being allowed to feed it your own wavs, it would be amazing if if it offered an input for the daw to feed into it (almost like a sidechain). That way you could craft any sound within your daw and feed it into the convolvers. THAT would be cool !

Also, 3/4 beats would be really nice. XD


----------



## Matrixxman

I'd also like to chime in and ask for a preset browsing function i.e. a forward/backward button easily accessible on the main screen. I am terribly lazy with this stuff so I find myself not even bothering to open presets and sometimes avoiding the plugin altogether because of the extra steps. Love everything else otherwise. Great work.

charlie


----------



## rlw

windyweekend said:


> I'm glad to hear thousands of folks are successfully using this. That's worthy of some celebration. I do also hope that you don't forget the unfortunate few of us who haven't even been able to get this product even downloaded, or opened successfully yet. That's a little more than a 'teething issue'. Maserati isn't sputtering at the first corner, let alone screaming along an Autobahn - its still dead in the garage with clean tires.
> 
> Fingers crossed you're able to fix the windows 7 and VEP compatibility issues soon. I'd have to caution folks using that combo here in the meantime.


I also have the memory issue with Windows 10 and VEP 6. This seems more like a VEP windows issue versus a Window 7 issue.


----------



## Vastman

I HAVE Phobos and talk of it becoming "_THE SYNTH_" is just hyperbole! So is the incessant call for sample import, the same comment repeated in almost every library/synth thread...ain't gonna happen, especially with companies who's survival depends on kicking out more sample libraries.

Phobos, at best...is a very good sound effects/sample playback/synth platform with a unique convolution twist. Lovely stuff but on a totally different plane than the heavyweight Omnisphere or an amazing pure synth like Zebra.

A unique addition? DEFINITELY! Game changer? BLATHER...

Photos is NOTHING more than a closed set of BT samples surrounded by a very unique but also extremely limited set of manipulation tools. This is vastly different than a pure synth like zebra or the big kahuna [O2] which, as Skippy notes, goes beyond anything ever imagined and can take advantage of totally new sample sets (which the Guru team is very good at creating) and manipulates them within the grandest synthesis architecture yet devised.

To use an analogy, O2 is like a bakery shop while Phobos is a single slice of pie... a very tasty slice but...


----------



## kurtvanzo

Vastman said:


> I HAVE Phobos and talk of it becoming "_THE SYNTH_" is just hyperbole! So is the incessant call for sample import, the same comment repeated in almost every library/synth thread...ain't gonna happen, especially with companies who's survival depends on kicking out more sample libraries.
> 
> Photos, at best...is a very good sound effects/sample playback/synth platform with a unique convolution twist. Lovely stuff but on a totally different plane than the heavyweight Omnisphere or an amazing pure synth like Zebra.
> 
> A unique addition? DEFINITELY! Game changer? BLATHER...
> 
> Photos is NOTHING more than a closed set of BT samples surrounded by a very unique but also extremely limited set of manipulation tools. This is vastly different than a pure synth like zebra or the big kahuna [O2] which, as Skippy notes, goes beyond anything ever imagined and can take advantage of totally new sample sets (which the Guru team is very good at creating) and manipulates them within the grandest synthesis architecture yet devised.
> 
> To use an analogy, O2 is like a bakery shop while Phobos is a single slice of pie... a very tasty slice but...



I agree with you. But if enough customers ask for it they may add sample import just to boast that they can do this and hopefully sell more base units. They know many want this yet once they get it (like in O2) most end up buying expansion packs or 3rd party samples anyway, since great recorded content (especially made for sample instruments) can be hard to come by. Only Native instruments are foolish enough to perpetually ignore customers longing for scripted sample import (a common Kontakt complaint).


----------



## sostenuto

kurtvanzo said:


> I agree with you. But if enough customers ask for it they may add sample import just to boast that they can do this and hopefully sell more base units. They know many want this yet once they get it (like in O2) most end up buying expansion packs or 3rd party samples anyway, since great recorded content (especially made for sample instruments) can be hard to come by. Only Native instruments are foolish enough to perpetually ignore customers longing for scripted sample import (a common Kontakt complaint).



Just could never pull the trigger on BT Phobos BUT was so very close many different times. Now this appears a reasonable hesitation and will watch as SA decides how to proceed. 

It's like a 'genre-choice' thing, but I listened to hours of BT streaming content while evaluating Phobos and it did not resonate as something truly impressive. Would welcome some other impressions, as I try to remain as open as possible to change and different paths ...... 
Maybe not just BT, as the huge content received with eDNA 01, Glass and Steel, has be just that, _huge_. Hope there will be many needs down the road, but $$$ would have been better spent elsewhere ..... Ha! just IMHO


----------



## Vastman

sostenuto said:


> Just could never pull the trigger on BT Phobos BUT was so very close many different times. Now this appears a reasonable hesitation and will watch as SA decides how to proceed.
> 
> It's like a 'genre-choice' thing, but I listened to hours of BT streaming content while evaluating Phobos and it did not resonate as something truly impressive. Would welcome some other impressions, as I try to remain as open as possible to change and different paths ......
> Maybe not just BT, as the huge content received with eDNA 01, Glass and Steel, has be just that, _huge_. Hope there will be many needs down the road, but $$$ would have been better spent elsewhere ..... Ha! just IMHO



I totally agree with you... It really is a niche market, like Red Cola... Both of which I bought during the discount period. My circumstances are very good at the moment... Otherwise I would have passed till the GUI and browser issues are fixed


----------



## Spitfire Team

​


----------



## SamplesSlave

When will the update be in the download app? Just checked and it's not there yet.


----------



## SpitfireSupport

SamplesSlave said:


> When will the update be in the download app? Just checked and it's not there yet.


Hi there. We'll be sending out updates in the next hour or so.


----------



## pfmusic

Excellent - I look forward to the update - really like BT Phobos! Cheers


----------



## Vastman

My old eyes love you!


----------



## jtenney

I'm assuming/hoping that the update file is fairly small? Recently I upgraded to a new computer and had to reinstall the whole library, 20gb and all; it was not just a matter of re-authorizing. Regardless, this is an update I've been waiting for (like Vastman). I'm 71, and my eyes sometimes feel every minute of that age...


----------



## SpitfireSupport

jtenney said:


> I'm assuming/hoping that the update file is fairly small? Recently I upgraded to a new computer and had to reinstall the whole library, 20gb and all; it was not just a matter of re-authorizing. Regardless, this is an update I've been waiting for (like Vastman). I'm 71, and my eyes sometimes feel every minute of that age...



Yes, it's a small update, we're not replacing any of the samples, just the plugin files and the patches. Ben


----------



## D Halgren

Lovely, now I need to get to the studio! Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## jtenney

Still no update in my Spitfire Audio Library Manager; it's been 4+ hours since the post that the updates would be sent out "in the next hour or so." Will our accounts be updated before the weekend begins?


----------



## synthpunk

Great news! Phobos sounds next generation much like my old Kyma system did many moons ago.

And welcome to Ben and the rest of the Spitfire support team.



SpitfireSupport said:


> Yes, it's a small update, we're not replacing any of the samples, just the plugin files and the patches. Ben


----------



## Ryan99

When will the HZ01 update will be ready. They asked users about feedback for the update a couple of months ago.


----------



## pfmusic

Did anyone get the update? No email or library manager update


----------



## gjelul

pfmusic said:


> Did anyone get the update? No email or library manager update




I just did - so far so good.


----------



## jtenney

Got the update, all installed, now the (renewed) fun begins!!!


----------



## heisenberg

Got the email earlier today. The big deal about this update is the resizable GUI.


----------



## synthpunk

And patch management.



heisenberg said:


> Got the email earlier today. The big deal about this update is the resizable GUI.


----------



## castcircle

Yay! This is exciting and thank you!


----------



## pfmusic

Got my Phobos update tonight. Brilliant update!

Big GUI!!!


----------



## benatural

MUUUUUUUCH better. Thanks Spitfire. Has the search filter always been there as well??

EDIT: Just to be a little greedy... A solo button would also be pretty great.


----------



## SpitfireSupport

Hi everyone, all of the update emails are now sent, sorry it took a couple of hours longer for some of you! Ben


----------



## windyweekend

Much, much better. Thanks Spitfire. Memory management in VEP is not only fully operational, but WAY better. Didn't realize how much I needed the back/next buttons until I got them. Back in business.


----------



## windyweekend

windyweekend said:


> Much, much better. Thanks Spitfire. Memory management in VEP is not only fully operational, but WAY better. Didn't realize how much I needed the back/next buttons until I got them. Back in business.



Only request I'd still have for this product would be a 'scoring' mechanism for patches like you have in eDNA where you can rate stars against a patch - would be very useful, but not essential.


----------



## rlw

I was unable to install the update 1.0.5 until today. I use BT Phobos on a PC Slave machine with VEP 6. After the first install BT Phobos did not see the patches or presets. After the reset in Library Manager and I downloaded the second time, BT Phobos did see the Batches but still could not see the Presets. I have tried the reset of the download and reinstall with Spitfire Library Manager but I have not been successful in get BT Phobos to recognize the presents even thought I checked the Spitfire.properties file to make sure the proper directory and folder was annotated. I noticed the the batch files had new file dates in the Batches folder but the presets had the original file dates from my initial install. Not sure if this is my issue but I am open to suggestions. FYI: I did create a support ticket and Spitfire is generally quick to get back to me.


----------



## zimm83

I'd like to heard how agressive it can be. Are there hard perc, guitars, orchestra (i saw it in the list) . All i heard by now is very "eno esque"...
Can we make trailer music with it ? 
Can we create multis or must we make multiple instances of 4 sounds to get multis ? Is it cpu hungry with multiple instances?
And finally how to save a preset ????? Didn't see any function in the walkthroughs...


----------



## SpitfireSupport

rlw said:


> I was unable to install the update 1.0.5 until today. I use BT Phobos on a PC Slave machine with VEP 6. After the first install BT Phobos did not see the patches or presets. After the reset in Library Manager and I downloaded the second time, BT Phobos did see the Batches but still could not see the Presets. I have tried the reset of the download and reinstall with Spitfire Library Manager but I have not been successful in get BT Phobos to recognize the presents even thought I checked the Spitfire.properties file to make sure the proper directory and folder was annotated. I noticed the the batch files had new file dates in the Batches folder but the presets had the original file dates from my initial install. Not sure if this is my issue but I am open to suggestions. FYI: I did create a support ticket and Spitfire is generally quick to get back to me.



Hi Rod, I can see your ticket in our system and someone should get back to you later today


----------



## rlw

Thanks, Sandy got me up and running by getting me to do a complete download and full reinstall.


----------



## zimm83

So how do you like this library ? Epic? soundscapes ? New videos anywhere ?


----------



## zimm83

zimm83 said:


> So how do you like this library ? Epic? soundscapes ? New videos anywhere ?


Nobody ?


----------



## windyweekend

zimm83 said:


> Nobody ?


It had a few bugs when it first came out, but these have been ironed out well by the SA team. I'm just finishing up my first movie at the moment using it and it worked pretty well. It's not a zebra or an absynth if you're looking for traditional synth stuff, but for movie work it really gives you those scene atmos like nothing else. I wouldn't call it Epic, but if you want that Skyfall-esque ticking over background type stuff, then this is the product for you.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Download went fine, content is on my hard-drive, but for some reason, the AU version of the plug-in has not shown up - has anyone experienced this? Should I reboot the computer?
* Edit * Yes, rebooting worked.


----------



## mouse

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I love the sound of Phobos, but the presets interface is probably the worst I've used in a long time. Why, in heaven's name, are the fonts so small, the next/previous buttons so close together, etc? Really turns me off when I'm on a deadline.
> Did people beta test it first, and if so, did no one point this out?



Yep. Plus if you go up and down through presets, in one of the CH presets if you go down to the next one it resets to the init patch. Its a horrible preset interface and a pain in the arse when you're in a rush


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Actually, I just realized you can resize it, so problem solved! Well, except for the up down triangles.


----------



## devonuk

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Actually, I just realized you can resize it, so problem solved! Well, except for the up down triangles.


Hey Ned - how do you resize it ? I'm getting nowhere fast !


----------



## heisenberg

devonuk said:


> Hey Ned - how do you resize it ? I'm getting nowhere fast !



Two ways. One just click and drag from the lower right hand corner of the GUI or go into the Settings Dialogue. Second way, you can find that to the south east of the dropdown for the presets in the lower left hand side of the GUI.


----------



## S4410

mouse said:


> Yep. Plus if you go up and down through presets, in one of the CH presets if you go down to the next one it resets to the init patch. Its a horrible preset interface and a pain in the arse when you're in a rush


Yes, Phobos must have one of the worst UI I ve come across in a vst synth. Makes the user unproductive Spitfire should take note and fix it


----------



## SpitfireSupport

Hi everyone. I'm pleased to announce that we have now released BT Phobos 1.1.4. Here is a list of the changes:

- Faster loading times

- Preset management improvements

- MPE mode fix

- Convolution puck display improvements

Jack takes us through the updates in his How It Works video:


----------



## SpitfireSupport

Current owners will receive an email over the next few hours with instructions on how to update.


----------



## Si_Withenshaw

Still can't use the cursor keys to change preset?


----------



## D Halgren

SpitfireSupport said:


> Current owners will receive an email over the next few hours with instructions on how to update.


I was given MPE instructions by Sandy a while ago, but you guys should finally put it up on ROLI's site. Just a suggestion


----------



## richardt4520

Thank you! I love the sound and personally don't see it as overly complicated. Navigating the presets always seems to be very time consuming, though. Thanks for listening!


----------



## windyweekend

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi everyone. I'm pleased to announce that we have now released BT Phobos 1.1.4. Here is a list of the changes:
> 
> - Faster loading times
> 
> - Preset management improvements
> 
> - MPE mode fix
> 
> - Convolution puck display improvements
> 
> Jack takes us through the updates in his How It Works video:



All works good for me. So glad to see the faster loading times and easy user preset saving. Nice work!


----------



## windshore

I just can't understand why the browser window can't stay open? Seems like such a little thing. Every time you search for a patch you have to click/ hold/ drag set. Ridiculous. Omni's Browser stays open and you can scroll and load presets with the arrow key on the computer keyboard. Is it really that much to ask in 2019?


----------



## ironbut

I agree with richardt regarding the preset improvements. Very welcome.
Above all, it's great to see that Spitfire is continuing to improve Phobos. 
It wouldn't be a bad idea to add an MPE video on your youTube page.


----------



## jononotbono

Anyone using Phobos with a Seaboard Rise?


----------



## ironbut

I have a Rise but I haven't really used the MPE features of Phobos with it yet.
I have gotten some info from Sandy at Spitfire. 
I confess that I haven't had time to get back to it but I hope this will help others.

"Thanks for getting in touch. What follows is quite a long answer regarding MPE mode in Phobos, please let me know if you need any clarification on this.

When _not_ in MPE Mode then Phobos will only respond on the specified MIDI channel. The main difference in MPE Mode is that it responds on any MIDI channel (the MIDI channel parameter is known as the MPE Master channel). An MPE capable controller, such as the Seaboard, will generally assign each note to a different MIDI channel (as much as it can). This allows pitch bend, pressure, etc to be be controlled per note (rather than to every note, as is the case with a normal controller). 

With MPE Mode enabled, the modulation sources near the top of the list in the Modulation panels are all per-note (i.e., the sound will change according to CC, pitch, and pressure on the MIDI channel assigned specifically to that note). The modulation sources that start “Global..” (further down the list) are for responding to the master channel. On the Seaboard Rise, for example, the XY pad sends CC113 and CC114 on MIDI channel 1 (the master channel) and notes are allocated to channels 2 and upwards.

So in short, MPE mode changes the way that Phobos responds to multichannel MIDI, you can then *assign mappings using the mapping editor *for the parameters that your controller outputs. If you are unsure what these are I would advise contacting the manufacturer ROLI as configuring their controllers seems to be quite an involved process and I would not want to give you incorrect info. 

Thank you 
Sandy


----------



## kurtvanzo

windshore said:


> I just can't understand why the browser window can't stay open? Seems like such a little thing. Every time you search for a patch you have to click/ hold/ drag set. Ridiculous. Omni's Browser stays open and you can scroll and load presets with the arrow key on the computer keyboard. Is it really that much to ask in 2019?



Also U-he synths, NI Synths, waves synths... seems like this should be a priority.


----------

